# *NEW* Olight M3X-UT Javelot



## kj2 (Jan 20, 2015)

**NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

New release from Olight, and showed at Shot Show 2015
Side-switch for mode change and tight beam for throw.
Photo courtesy: flashlightguide


----------



## joxa80 (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

M2x with 2x18650 and a side switch?


----------



## kj2 (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



joxa80 said:


> M2x with 2x18650 and a side switch?



Probably. Haven't read more info at this moment.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Similar as M2X w/ extender plus side switch?

Edit:lol!! I see post #2 already inquired about that!


----------



## Taswegian (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Do we know the advised throw distance or if its been de-domed?
Wouldnt mind a M2X style throw but with M3x tint.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



Taswegian said:


> Do we know the advised throw distance or if its been de-domed?
> Wouldnt mind a M2X style throw but with M3x tint.


 My guess is that it is most certainly de-domed, hence the same name at the end[UT-Javelot]. Any de-domed light is going to have a warmer tint,,it won't be like the M3X it will most likely be just like the M2X tint!


----------



## Tony China (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Wow！M3X-UT looks so cool! How I wishes to try all Olight Flashlights


----------



## echoesoflove (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



kj2 said:


> New release from Olight, and showed at Shot Show 2015
> Side-switch for mode change and tight beam for throw.
> Photo courtesy: flashlightguide



It's awesome for the long distance throw and the focused beam! I'd like to have one. Just want to know more info about it.


----------



## Taswegian (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



Capolini said:


> My guess is that it is most certainly de-domed, hence the same name at the end[UT-Javelot]. Any de-domed light is going to have a warmer tint,,it won't be like the M3X it will most likely be just like the M2X tint!



Thanks, also it looks like the same M2X body but a larger head to house the switch. I guess we wait for release date hehe


----------



## martinaee (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



joxa80 said:


> M2x with 2x18650 and a side switch?



I hope so... That would make me actually want one. I didn't like the 1 18650 format and also twist heads (which I've had past issues with) a separate mode button would be amazing.

Oh man, oh man! Is there other new stuff from them shown at Shotshow?


----------



## Sarge930 (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

I prefer how the m2x-ut is with an extender. You can access everything you need by the tail switch. I have mine set so that 1 half press is low, 2 half is max, and 3 is strobe. No matter what 2 half and 3 half presses are set like that, max then strobe. I'll still buy it to see how it is, but having the optin to just run on 1x18650 is best for me, or 2 for extended time. I do hate twist head on larger format lights as well, but you only have to set it once and never touch it again unless you accidentally twist it again which is unlikely.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

*Sarge930

*How is the M25C2vn doing?!! Once you have lights like that these stock seem insufficient!


----------



## martinaee (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



Sarge930 said:


> I prefer how the m2x-ut is with an extender. You can access everything you need by the tail switch. I have mine set so that 1 half press is low, 2 half is max, and 3 is strobe. No matter what 2 half and 3 half presses are set like that, max then strobe. I'll still buy it to see how it is, but having the optin to just run on 1x18650 is best for me, or 2 for extended time. I do hate twist head on larger format lights as well, but you only have to set it once and never touch it again unless you accidentally twist it again which is unlikely.



Oh, so the head twist in the m2x-ut is more of a grouping changing thing? Hmm... interesting, but I think I still prefer a separate side switch to that.


----------



## Sarge930 (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



Capolini said:


> *Sarge930
> 
> *How is the M25C2vn doing?!! Once you have lights like that these stock seem insufficient!



I love it! It's a lot of fun. I have 4 more VN lights coming too, 3 from his ready to ship sale (one is another fiat lux), and a TK61VN v3.5 that will take a little longer to get here. Dedomed FTW.


----------



## magnum70383 (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

So does this replace the mx2 that I just bought?!?


----------



## joxa80 (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

doesn't replace it.m2x is with 1x18650 and optional with the extender 2x18650 and m3x is 2x-18650 and will see what other changes.


----------



## martinaee (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



joxa80 said:


> doesn't replace it.m2x is with 1x18650 and optional with the extender 2x18650 and m3x is 2x-18650 and will see what other changes.



The m2x did get an extender?


----------



## joxa80 (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

I am still waiting for my M2x but as far as I know and read here and on the store I ordered it yes it is exist for 7 dollars


----------



## bdogps (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



martinaee said:


> The m2x did get an extender?



It does not come with one officially, but you can purchase one.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

OR,,,If you have the *M3X *you can do this w/out buying and extender!

*M3X BODY W/ M2X HEAD. IT IS ALMOST 1" SHORTER THIS WAY. M3X HEAD NEXT TO IT.

*
*





THE M3X, M2Xvn and SR52vn below.

*


----------



## martinaee (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

That's cool, but can you access all the same modes and everything? And also the head looks smaller. I wonder if you get as much thermal dispersion.

I'm excited to see more about the M3XS-UT-Javelot.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Yes you can still access the same modes. Yes, the M2X head is smaller[in depth NOT in circumference] but both have the same sized reflectors. 

With all that said I like the COMPACT size of my M2Xvn and always use it that way w/ a spare battery in my watch pocket!!


----------



## kj2 (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Flashlightguide says on FB this light looks like 1200 lumens and 250.000 cd.


----------



## bdogps (Jan 22, 2015)

**NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



kj2 said:


> Flashlightguide says on FB this light looks like 1200 lumens and 250.000 cd.



So basically M3X with two switches? I get the sense that it's like that episode of The Simpsons, when a new Malibu Stacy hit stores. The girls pick the new Malibu Stacy over Lisa's Lisa Lionheart doll because it came with a new hat. :/

So meaning it's going to have smaller and tighter hot spot. Does this mean it will almost be laser like light?


----------



## kj2 (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



bdogps said:


> So basically M3X with two switches? I get the sense that it's like that episode of The Simpsons, when a new Malibu Stacy hit stores. The girls pick the new Malibu Stacy over Lisa's Lisa Lionheart doll because it came with a new hat. :/
> 
> So meaning it's going to have smaller and tighter hot spot. Does this mean it will almost be laser like light?



If it's indeed 250.000cd that yeah, it throws


----------



## kj75 (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



kj2 said:


> If it's indeed 250.000cd that yeah, it throws



Wow! Looks like this will be a "2015 trend""

Waiting for the first stock light that reaches 1500 meters


----------



## kj2 (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



kj75 said:


> Wow! Looks like this will be a "2015 trend""
> 
> Waiting for the first stock light that reaches 1500 meters



Wouldn't surprise me if there comes a stock-light in 2015, that reaches that


----------



## Ryp (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



kj75 said:


> Waiting for the first stock light that reaches 1500 meters



Waiting for the first stock light that reaches 10,000 metres


----------



## Capolini (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



Ryp said:


> Waiting for the first stock light that reaches 10,000 metres




Are you sure RYP??!!! It would have to be a laser! 10,000m is 6.21 miles! Maybe u mean 1000m?








A couple stock lights do reach ~ 1000m,,,,,,,,TN32 is one of them.


----------



## Ryp (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*


----------



## martinaee (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

*^ Awwww Yiss..... *Looking good.


----------



## Ryp (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

5:00


----------



## martinaee (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Going Gear's YT page does videos on pretty much all the big knife and light companies at that show if anyone would like to know.

I love the big flat side button on the M3XS-UT.


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



Capolini said:


> Are you sure RYP??!!! It would have to be a laser! 10,000m is 6.21 miles! Maybe u mean 1000m?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I SAW THAT!!! (I won't explain, though.)


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Good lord this thing is incredible! Whats the release date?


----------



## gopajti (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



CelticCross74 said:


> Good lord this thing is incredible! Whats the release date?



March


----------



## phantom23 (Feb 12, 2015)

kj2 said:


>


250k cd and 1200lm - that should be noticeably more than M2X...


----------



## kj2 (Feb 12, 2015)

phantom23 said:


> 250k cd and 1200lm - that should be noticeably more than M2X...



I hope so


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm not so sure exactly how much brighter the M3X-UT will be over the M2X-UT as perceived. 

The M2X-UT is rated @1020 lumens verses the M3X-UT being rated @1200 lumens.

The extra lumens could be coming from the use of a Cree XM-L2-U3 emitter, but since there have been no hard specifications on this light being released, come on March.

I like everything about the M2X-UT except the user interface, as I don't like twisties for mode change. The M3X-UT appears to have corrected that omission with the side button.


----------



## bdogps (Feb 13, 2015)

I wonder how much will it cost? If they can keep it under 130 USD, they will give the Nitecore TM36 a run for their money.


----------



## martinaee (Feb 13, 2015)

This to me is a MUCH better version of the M2X-UT. I know some like the one 18650 size, but I like better run time and the longer light is more balanced. Also no head twisting---yay.


----------



## JAS (Feb 14, 2015)

bdogps said:


> I wonder how much will it cost? If they can keep it under 130 USD, they will give the Nitecore TM36 a run for their money.



That would be sweet to keep the price reasonable.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Feb 16, 2015)

martinaee said:


> This to me is a MUCH better version of the M2X-UT. I know some like the one 18650 size, but I like better run time and the longer light is more balanced. Also no head twisting---yay.



Why would you use anything other than max output? 

But seriously, the M2X gives you crazy tunnel vision for stuff up close, even on low. I find myself carrying an S30R on walks and keeping an M2X in my pocket. I've never used anything other than high on the M2X.


----------



## martinaee (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey Marshall. Is the max output not quite a bit better even with a little higher lumens? Hmmm... if so that's disappointing. I haven't looked at the run times for each on max.

I assume you'll be doing some vids on these?


----------



## GoingGear.com (Feb 17, 2015)

martinaee said:


> Hey Marshall. Is the max output not quite a bit better even with a little higher lumens? Hmmm... if so that's disappointing. I haven't looked at the run times for each on max.
> 
> I assume you'll be doing some vids on these?



These aren't a production light yet, so I'm honestly not sure what the final version will be like. The one they had at the show was a prototype.

Yes, I'll do a video. eventually


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 18, 2015)

GoingGear.com said:


> These aren't a production light yet, so I'm honestly not sure what the final version will be like. The one they had at the show was a prototype.
> 
> Yes, I'll do a video. eventually



Yes, do a comparison, with your 4D maglite.

I really like your reviews.

My farthest throwing light, is the Nitecore TM36, with....Tested, on my sample.....just below 400 kcD.....nearly....just below 1200 meters of throw.

Its insane. Everytime you lit up a treeline at 1000 meters away. Think the M3X UT, comes near the TM36.

Hope they will sell it soon. You sell it also, soon....Goinggear, i hope


----------



## martinaee (Feb 19, 2015)

GoingGear.com said:


> These aren't a production light yet, so I'm honestly not sure what the final version will be like. The one they had at the show was a prototype.
> 
> Yes, I'll do a video. eventually



Oh really? Hmm... wonder if they will change much. I kind of like that huge flat side button they showed off on the prototype.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Feb 19, 2015)

martinaee said:


> Oh really? Hmm... wonder if they will change much. I kind of like that huge flat side button they showed off on the prototype.



It looked pretty close to done to me. I'm guessing just refinements since the prototypes are usually handmade and have some rough edges.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Feb 20, 2015)

martinaee said:


> Hey Marshall. Is the max output not quite a bit better even with a little higher lumens? Hmmm... if so that's disappointing. I haven't looked at the run times for each on max.


I agree. They should have an 1800 lumen max and a 1200 lumen high for longer runtime, but stillhave that extra ccapability if needed.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 20, 2015)

eraursls1984 said:


> I agree. They should have an 1800 lumen max and a 1200 lumen high for longer runtime, but stillhave that extra ccapability if needed.



1800 lumens from a XM-L2? Talking about overdriving..


----------



## thedoc007 (Feb 20, 2015)

kj2 said:


> 1800 lumens from a XM-L2? Talking about overdriving..



Especially when you consider that is de-domed. You'd be talking at least eight amps at the emitter...and that is so far beyond spec that it is a terrible idea for reliability (XM-L2 has a rated current of three amps).


----------



## Ryp (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Gallard (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm looking forward to this one. Release is supposed to be March. Historically, how good is Olight at meeting their release dates?


----------



## kj75 (Mar 9, 2015)

Should it have an illuminated switch? I hope so....


----------



## more_vampires (Mar 9, 2015)

Ryp said:


>




Hey, the M3x-UT was supposed to start shipping in March. It's march. Anyone have a source? Just hit the search engine and only found the M2x. 

This light is on my "get list."


----------



## kj2 (Mar 9, 2015)

Have emailed Olight on this. Hope I'll receive an answer tomorrow.


----------



## more_vampires (Mar 9, 2015)

Keep us posted, sir. Thanks!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 11, 2015)

My M2X is astonishing I can barely fathom what the M3X can do! Also what is the voltage operating range? Looks like the M3X could also take the same extension tube the M2X does. A 3x18650 M3X would be awesome!


----------



## king2penn (Mar 11, 2015)

latest news is that the M3X-UT Javelot will only be released in April if there arent any production delays

just an update


----------



## kj2 (Mar 11, 2015)

Have no answer back from Olight yet.


----------



## djburkes (Mar 11, 2015)

This is the reply that I got from them today:


----------



## kj2 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi djburkes, please read Rule #12. Reposting Private Communications


----------



## djburkes (Mar 12, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Hi djburkes, please read Rule #12. Reposting Private Communications



In all actuality I am the author since I emailed Olight support to inquire about the release of the light. There's nothing in the email that states that it is private or intended to be read only by me. I mean, this is my personal information and anyone can email Olight and ask them questions through their website. If I have in some way, misinterpreted the rules, I'll gladly remove it.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 14, 2015)

I cannot wait for the M3X-UT! Have had the M2X-UT for just over a week now and am still just slack jawed at the lights performance. 250,000 candela? Yes please!


----------



## kj2 (Mar 30, 2015)

Olight employee on FB confirms, that the M3X-UT, just like the new batches M2X-UT, is using XP-L. Led is dedomed.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 30, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Olight employee on FB confirms, that the M3X-UT, just like the new batches M2X-UT, is using XP-L. Led is dedomed.



+ release date should be end of April.


----------



## scs (Apr 12, 2015)

Anyone else thinks there is utility in having a brightness level between 1200 lumens and 350 lumens?


----------



## chuckhov (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes - For heat control and runtime.

A 350 low, a 800 high, and let the 1,200 be called "turbo"

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## scs (Apr 12, 2015)

chuckhov said:


> Yes - For heat control and runtime.
> 
> A 350 low, a 800 high, and let the 1,200 be called "turbo"
> 
> ...



I can't agree more, but Olight and Armytek don't seem to agree.:shrug:
On the other hand, a number of Thrunite lights have the mode spacings between 1000+ and ~200 that make most sense to me, like those of the Catapult v5.
I hope Olight will make the M2X and M3X reflectors, including the one for the Triton, just a bit deeper to narrow and intensify the spill just a bit.


----------



## martinaee (Apr 13, 2015)

There isn't a mode between 350 and 1200? WHYYYYY.... Seriously, I don't understand why mid modes are dropping THAT much. This isn't 800-300. If you could control heat, but still stay around 800 that would be SO much better. Especially for a light with such a tight beam. If you are using this long range outdoors like intended that difference is going to be staggering.

Do we know how long before thermal regulation and does it just drop to a lower mode or ramp down?


----------



## RemcoM (Apr 30, 2015)

When can i order the Olight M3X UT?

Hope, it will be available soon!

This will be a great light.

250 kcd?


----------



## StageofHistory (May 1, 2015)

Last message in the thread below is from Olight, and suggests the release has been put back to the 25th May... Bummer. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?399894-M3X-UT-Javelot


----------



## JAS (May 17, 2015)

I am happy knowing that they are working hard to get this right.


----------



## skelton660 (Jun 1, 2015)

Just ordered mine today and got shipping confirmation. Guess it's time to sell the M3X Triton


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 2, 2015)

been away for awhile just waiting for this light to come out. Now that its out it is SOLD out everywhere I look. Still my M2x is so incredible Im afraid I may attract the attention of the local police with something that throws even farther lol


----------



## GoingGear.com (Jun 2, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> been away for awhile just waiting for this light to come out. Now that its out it is SOLD out everywhere I look. Still my M2x is so incredible Im afraid I may attract the attention of the local police with something that throws even farther lol



Olight just started shipping them, so it's not that they're sold out, it's that dealers are just now getting them.


----------



## Ryp (Jun 2, 2015)

Now on Olight's website: http://olightworld.com/product/m3xs-ut-javelot/


----------



## kj2 (Jun 2, 2015)

Just compared the new M3XS-UT vs. the new Armytek Barracuda v.2 (cool) **specs from manufacturer**

M3SX-UT: XP-L (dedomed) - 1200 lm (step-down) - 250.000cd / 1000m - 211mm(length) x 63mm(head) - 255 grams (without batteries)
_1200 lm - 720 lm (5-55min), 600 lm (1.5 hrs), 80 lm (12 hrs), 3 lm (360 hrs)
_
Barracuda: XP-L - 1200 OTF lm - 114.000cd / 675m - 262mm(length) x 64mm(head) - 303 grams (without batteries)
_1200 lm (1h 30min), 440 lm (5h 20min), 200 lm (13h 40min), 70 lm (60h), 2 lm (36d)_

The M3SX-UT blows it away in terms of throw. It's also 5cm shorter than the Barracuda. Comparing runtimes, I must say ArmyTek wins on that.


----------



## Ryp (Jun 2, 2015)

kj2 said:


> It's also 5cm shorter than the Barracuda. Comparing runtimes, I must say ArmyTek wins on that.



It's 5cm shorter without the extender, but with the extender it's only 2cm shorter. The runtimes are better on the Barracuda because the M3XS was tested using 3 x CR123As (says 2 but I'm pretty sure that's a typo as you can't only use 2 in the light) and the Barracuda doesn't specify but I'm assuming was tested using 2x 18650s.


----------



## Capolini (Jun 2, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> been away for awhile just waiting for this light to come out. Now that its out it is SOLD out everywhere I look. Still my M2x is so incredible Im afraid I may attract the attention of the local police with something that throws even farther lol



lol!!! I do attract the Police w/ mine,in a good way! They know me from testing them in the area I live and a few spots in nearby towns!

They are definitely both impressive considering they are stock lights. In that respect they are ground breakers!

I always seem to compare them[even though it is NOT fair!] to the modded lights I have that blow these[M2X-UT/M3X-UT] lights away as they should! I have 5 lights b/w 400Kcd and 750Kcd! My modded M2Xvn is ~300Kcd! 

Once you have these modded lights the stock lights seem outdated.On the other hand it is great to see Olight taking these steps.


----------



## scs (Jun 2, 2015)

Ryp said:


> Now on Olight's website: http://olightworld.com/product/m3xs-ut-javelot/



Somebody please explain to me the possible reasoning behind the mode spacing of 600/80/3.

Hope the 600 lumen mode runtime on 2x18650 is longer than 1.5 hours. Otherwise what's the point?!


----------



## Amelia (Jun 2, 2015)

scs said:


> Somebody please explain to me the possible reasoning behind the mode spacing of 600/80/3.
> 
> Hope the 600 lumen mode runtime on 2x18650 is longer than 1.5 hours. Otherwise what's the point?!



i actually like that mode spacing, considering the type of light we're talking about. For me, with a monster thrower like this, I want it either supernova bright, or at a level low enough to walk back to the car or house. I don't see the sense in anything in between. The way they have it set up on this light, you have 2 "blaster" high modes and 2 "utility" modes - the higher of which (80 Lumens) should be adequate for just about any "normal" uses. Just my opinion and take on it.


----------



## scs (Jun 2, 2015)

Amelia said:


> i actually like that mode spacing, considering the type of light we're talking about. For me, with a monster thrower like this, I want it either supernova bright, or at a level low enough to walk back to the car or house. I don't see the sense in anything in between. The way they have it set up on this light, you have 2 "blaster" high modes and 2 "utility" modes - the higher of which (80 Lumens) should be adequate for just about any "normal" uses. Just my opinion and take on it.



I just think this light is a poor choice for general use in the first place (when without a diffuser) and therefore should not have been designed with general use attributes. It seems to me that anyone who has a practical need for the power and range of this light and will be using this light for its intended purpose will also carry an additional light for general illumination.


----------



## Scourie (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm assuming the runtimes on 2 18650 will be up to 2 times the advertised duration. If so, I'm in for one.

Rob

Edited for poor maths.


----------



## scs (Jun 2, 2015)

It's the light's beam pattern that prompts my comment. If this light had a more general use beam pattern (while its range is undiminished), then I agree, general modes would be useful.


----------



## Amelia (Jun 2, 2015)

scs said:


> I just think this light is a poor choice for general use in the first place (when without a diffuser) and therefore should not have been designed with general use attributes. It seems to me that anyone who has a practical need for the power and range of this light and will be using this light for its intended purpose will also carry an additional light for general illumination.



Yes, there's that too... but people do seem to like Lots-O-Modes(TM) for some reason. Best mode spacing for this light would probably be: 1200Lum./15Min. Period.


----------



## skelton660 (Jun 3, 2015)

Just came in from outside with this flashlight and my thought was WOW!!! It is amazing how far the beam throws!! It blows my M3X Triton out of the water.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 3, 2015)

scs said:


> It's the light's beam pattern that prompts my comment. If this light had a more general use beam pattern (while its range is undiminished), then I agree, general modes would be useful.



Absolutely. It's not for general use and something Marshall @ Going Gear emphasizes in many of his reviews for similar lights. Heck, I'd be OK with just the max mode given what it's built for...THROW.


----------



## skelton660 (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes, I agree 100%, this particular flashlight should really only have the MAX setting, the beam profile doesn't make sense for anything else.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 4, 2015)

I will say having a lower mode or two doesn't really hurt, though. I guess if it's the only light you have with you at night and you need to do something close range like dig thru a backpack, the low mode will be handy no matter the beam type.


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 4, 2015)

When can i order it, in Europe-Netherlands=


----------



## kj2 (Jun 4, 2015)

The distributor here will received them shortly. Should be available within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## thomas_sti_red (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Does this Dutch distributor (k&t??) give discount to CPF'ers?


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 4, 2015)

kj2 said:


> The distributor here will received them shortly. Should be available within the next 2 weeks.



Hi kj2,

Where do you order it=

K and T, or Ledscherp

Im curious, if there will be a clear difference, if held the M2X, and the M3X UT, side by side.

2 Is there a difference between the reflector of the M2X UT, and the M3X UT,

But how can, that the M3X UT, throws 250 kcd, and the M2X UT, 160 kcd


----------



## Scourie (Jun 4, 2015)

Selfbuilt's review of the M2X gave a measurement of 196000cd. The M3X has a XP-L led and even more output.

Rob


----------



## kj2 (Jun 4, 2015)

thomas_sti_red said:


> Does this Dutch distributor (k&t??) give discount to CPF'ers?


KATO isn't the distributor for Olight, here in the Netherlands. They don't have discount for CPF users.



RemcoM said:


> Hi kj2,
> Where do you order it=
> K and T, or Ledscherp
> Im curious, if there will be a clear difference, if held the M2X, and the M3X UT, side by side.
> ...


I didn't order it. I visited the distributor to receive my review-sample.
K&T doesn't sell Olight, Ledscherp does. I suggest you contact them to hear, when they'll receive stock.
In my review I'll compare the M2X with the M3XS.


----------



## swan (Jun 4, 2015)

I have two of the newest M2X-UT XPL versions - the best one with 2 x imr 18350[ or 2 x 18650 with extender] at 30 secs measured in at 173 000 cd or with a single 18650 imr 155 000 cd.[ my tn32 measures 194kcd ]
If the new M3X-UT uses the same led / reflector combo it will need to have 44% more out put to achieve the claimed 250 000 cd ?


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 4, 2015)

swan said:


> I have two of the newest M2X-UT XPL versions - the best one with 2 x imr 18350[ or 2 x 18650 with extender] at 30 secs measured in at 173 000 cd or with a single 18650 imr 155 000 cd.[ my tn32 measures 194kcd ]
> If the new M3X-UT uses the same led / reflector combo it will need to have 44% more out put to achieve the claimed 250 000 cd ?



That's ~ the percentage in cd required....but is that your actual question?


----------



## swan (Jun 4, 2015)

Put another way if it uses the same reflector / led combo it would have to have approx 1400 lumens to achieve 250kcd.


----------



## scs (Jun 4, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> Hi kj2,
> 
> Where do you order it=
> 
> ...



I thought the M3X had a deeper reflector than the M2X...


----------



## kj2 (Jun 7, 2015)

I took the M2X-UT and the M3XS-UT for a walk, last night. Open fields are best to try out their beam.
Tree line was about 420 meters away, and both lights hit that target easily. But.. as expected, the M3XS-UT has brighter hotspot than the M2X.
The M3XS-UT has more throw, but the M2X does a good job as well. Comparison pics will be in my coming review


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 7, 2015)

kj2 said:


> I took the M2X-UT and the M3XS-UT for a walk, last night. Open fields are best to try out their beam.
> Tree line was about 420 meters away, and both lights hit that target easily. But.. as expected, the M3XS-UT has brighter hotspot than the M2X.
> The M3XS-UT has more throw, but the M2X does a good job as well. Comparison pics will be in my coming review




Both cree XML leds, for the M2X UT, and the M3X UT=

Hope, i can buy it soon here in Netherlands.

Im curious, what the price will be.

So, the M3X UT, is noticeably more intense


----------



## kj2 (Jun 7, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> Both cree XML leds, for the M2X UT, and the M3X UT=
> Hope, i can buy it soon here in Netherlands.
> Im curious, what the price will be.
> So, the M3X UT, is noticeably more intense


The M2X uses a dedomed XM-L2, while the M3XS-UT uses a domeless XP-L High-Intensity.
Intensity is noticeable indeed. GoingGear has it listed for $149,95. So it will be around €150,- here.


----------



## TheBelgian (Jun 7, 2015)

kj2 said:


> The M2X uses a dedomed XM-L2, while the M3XS-UT uses a dedomed XP-L led.
> Intensity is noticeable indeed. GoingGear has it listed for $149,95. So it will be around €150,- here.


Is it a dedomed XP-L or the new domeless XP-L High-Intensity?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 7, 2015)

TheBelgian said:


> Is it a dedomed XP-L or the new domeless XP-L High-Intensity?


Manual states 'XP-L High-Intensity'


----------



## Ryp (Jun 7, 2015)

Did you use 2 x 18650?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 7, 2015)

Ryp said:


> Did you use 2 x 18650?



Yes, I did.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 8, 2015)

I check this thread every day for more info and to hopefully get the drop on who gets these in stock first. I usually buy from GG its where I got my M2X but will buy from any US source that is not the bay. Dying to see beam pics as my M2X is astonishing in itself


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 8, 2015)

kind of confused though does the M3X take 2x18650 without the extender or with it? I vaguely remember reading that with yet another extender the M2X can run 3x18650....


----------



## Ryp (Jun 8, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> kind of confused though does the M3X take 2x18650 without the extender or with it? I vaguely remember reading that with yet another extender the M2X can run 3x18650....



With it. Without, it takes either 3 x CR123A or 2 x 18500. I'm not sure what the voltage range is but I believe it can also take 3 x 16340.


----------



## xdayv (Jun 8, 2015)

kj2 said:


> I took the M2X-UT and the M3XS-UT for a walk, last night. Open fields are best to try out their beam.
> Tree line was about 420 meters away, and both lights hit that target easily. But.. as expected, the M3XS-UT has brighter hotspot than the M2X.
> The M3XS-UT has more throw, but the M2X does a good job as well. Comparison pics will be in my coming review



Is the M3X in that pic with the extender already? If not, can you share with the extender side by side the M2X? Thanks!!


----------



## kj2 (Jun 8, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> kind of confused though does the M3X take 2x18650 without the extender or with it? I vaguely remember reading that with yet another extender the M2X can run 3x18650....


Have to use the extender for 2x 18650.



Ryp said:


> With it. Without, it takes either 3 x CR123A or 2 x 18500. I'm not sure what the voltage range is but I believe it can also take 3 x 16340.


Manual says max voltage is 12V, IIRC.



xdayv said:


> Is the M3X in that pic with the extender already? If not, can you share with the extender side by side the M2X? Thanks!!


It's without. Will do when I get back home


----------



## markr6 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks for that comparison pic kj2. I wish that was the length without the extender. The long length is holding me back on this one. I may go with the M2x for the shorter body since I'm sure that will be throwy enough for me.


----------



## Capolini (Jun 8, 2015)

I think it is best "as is" w/out an extender and using 2 X 18650.It is the same size as my M3X stock w/ out the extender.

I see no advantage of 3 X 16340,,,it is longer that way and I would think it would have LESS run time?

*EDIT: HOLD ON A SECOND! MY BAD! THAT TUBE IS FOR 4 X 16340 OR 2 X 18650! That is waaay too long! *

THANK GOD FOR MY "COMPACT" MODDED THROWERS!


----------



## kj2 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*





M3XS without extender next to M2X 





M3XS with extender





M3XS and M2X both with extender.

Sorry for the phone pic quality.


----------



## kj75 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

@kj2 : Does it have an illuminated switch?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



kj75 said:


> @kj2 : Does it have an illuminated switch?



Seems to be a battery indicator, but no illuminated switch.


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



kj2 said:


> Seems to be a battery indicator, but no illuminated switch.



Does it has a deeper reflector, than the M2X Ut, kj2.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Just placed my order with GG they say theyll have these in the next few days. Cannot wait!


----------



## kj2 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



RemcoM said:


> Does it has a deeper reflector, than the M2X Ut, kj2.



Yes it does.


----------



## Ryp (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Is the tint better? How long is the M2X with an extender?


----------



## xdayv (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Thanks kj2 for the comparison pics!


----------



## kj75 (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



kj2 said:


> Seems to be a battery indicator, but no illuminated switch.



Maybe in future Olight could use this indicator also to locate the light, like, for example, Nitecore does.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



Ryp said:


> Is the tint better? How long is the M2X with an extender?


Will measure when I get back home.

edit; about 24.5cm (+/- 0.2mm)


xdayv said:


> Thanks kj2 for the comparison pics!


Thank you 


kj75 said:


> Maybe in future Olight could use this indicator also to locate the light, like, for example, Nitecore does.


Would be nice. I like the illuminated switch on my SR Mini.


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



kj2 said:


> Will measure when I get back home.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Would be nice. I like the illuminated switch on my SR Mini.



Do you already have made a comparison-beamshotcomparison, of the M3X UT....and a comparison, with the M2X UT........

Do you have a picture of the led, and reflector, of the M3X UT.

Hope, it will be available soon, here in Netherlands.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



RemcoM said:


> Do you already have made a comparison-beamshotcomparison, of the M3X UT....and a comparison, with the M2X UT........
> 
> Do you have a picture of the led, and reflector, of the M3X UT.
> 
> Hope, it will be available soon, here in Netherlands.



I already made pics for my review. Do have to shoot beamshots, though. Only tested/compared both side-by-side when I was walking the dog. Should've good weather this weekend, so will try to shoot then.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

GG has the M3X! Mine is in the mail will have on Thursday! Got 2 3600mah Orbtronics lined up and ready to go! Cannot wait.


----------



## tobyxu (Jun 10, 2015)

I have tried M3XS-UT this big brother of Javelot. It is much brighter and has longer beam distance than M2X-UT.


----------



## Tamaela (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

@RemcoM: I've contacted Ledscherp, they contacted the importer: It will probably be in stock at the end of this month or the beginning of Juli. We still got a couple of weeks to wait I guess...


----------



## kj2 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Will have my M3X Thursday. Already planning and plotting to take beam shots on the Virginia side of the Potomac River where I live and see if the light will throw across the river and light up a spot on the Maryland side. Gonna have to avoid the Park Police though. Find a way to attach the M3X to a tripod is gonna be interesting...


----------



## StageofHistory (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

I'm pulling the trigger regardless on eBay (£98, not even waiting for reviews!), but a couple of questions:

(1) Can the extender tube be fitted at the front, adjacent to the head, rather than having the tactical ring stuck in the middle when fitted to the tail switch? 

(2) Not a big issue, but always a nice touch - Does it have the glow-in-the-dark o-ring around the reflector?

(3) What are the mode levels... I have seen a few different ranges stated - I've seen 3, Olight states 4, but some sites are saying five levels plus strobe!?!

Thanks for the help! SoH


----------



## kj2 (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



StageofHistory said:


> I'm pulling the trigger regardless on eBay (£98, not even waiting for reviews!), but a couple of questions:
> 
> (1) Can the extender tube be fitted at the front, adjacent to the head, rather than having the tactical ring stuck in the middle when fitted to the tail switch?
> 
> ...



1: No. Threads are different. 
2: I wish, but no.
3: 4, and Strobe


----------



## StageofHistory (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Thanks kj2! Disappointed with no. 2, but in that case can the ring be removed? I normally prefer them on my flashlights, but not stuck in the middle of a 2x18650 tube, and cigar grip is probably going to be awkward on this style of long light, anyway.

Looking forward to your review... Although my M3XS-UT is already on its way! Ended up buying through Banggood, as their expedited shipping was cheaper than eBay.

Thanks again. SoH


----------



## kj2 (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



StageofHistory said:


> Thanks kj2! Disappointed with no. 2, but in that case can the ring be removed? I normally prefer them on my flashlights, but not stuck in the middle of a 2x18650 tube, and cigar grip is probably going to be awkward on this style of long light, anyway.
> Looking forward to your review... Although my M3XS-UT is already on its way! Ended up buying through Banggood, as their expedited shipping was cheaper than eBay.
> Thanks again. SoH


It looks like it can be removed, just like on the M2X. It feels like there is a o-ring underneath it, to prevent it spinning around. 
'tailcap' o-ring needs to be removed first, before you can remove the grip ring.

Since I also have a extension tube for my M2X, I can compare what I like better. Grip ring needs be removed on the M2X in order to have the extension added.
When I shine Maglite/SAR style, hope you understand what I mean  I place the grip ring, on the M3XS, between my middle and ring finger. Do have to say, I feel like I've more grip (and control) when the ring is there.


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Hi kj2,

How does function the off/on button?

And how does function strobe? Does the M3X UT, have a instand turbomode, like my TK61, and Nitecore TM36 has?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



RemcoM said:


> Hi kj2,
> How does function the off/on button?
> And how does function strobe? Does the M3X UT, have a instand turbomode, like my TK61, and Nitecore TM36 has?








It doesn't have a instant Turbo of that kind. Turns on in last mode used, excluding mode 4/moonlight (3 lumens).
You can have Strobe from Off.


----------



## martinaee (Jun 12, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

I kind of wish this was just a 2 18650 light with no extender. Oh well.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 12, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Just finished the outdoor beamshots for my review. Haven't check them yet on my pc, so hope they turned out good. I can clearly seen the M3XS is brighter, than the M2X. Of course, it's also more intense.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 12, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Got my M3X today and powered it up with a fresh set of freshly charged 3400mah Orbs. My GOD...from my side of the Potomac river(the Virginia side by Mt.Vernon)the M3X will actually light up Maryland on the other side. I dont think its a kilometer though but its still the most impressive thing Ive seen a stock light do. The M3X has almost the same tint as the M2X. M3X has no artifacts or rings in the beam like the M2X. M3X with extender is barely and longer than the extended M2X. Am trying to rig up a cheap Walmart tripod and jerry rig a way to attach the light to it(likely will be bungee cord) to take beam shots. If the US Park Police are having a slow night and are on slow patrol there are a few perfect spots along the Potomac waterfront for cross river shots. Light pollution around here sucks. There are plenty of good spots for them but its all on private or federal property....damnit. Oh and the M3X comes with an awesome sheath and anti rattle CR123 tube. The side mode switch with low battery indicator are greatly appreciated....


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

We need pictures.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Most I can do right now is show it to you on my webcam. Actual beam shots, with which I am now obsessed with taking, are going to take a bit. Need to load a cheap photo editor to my cheap Dell PC so I can actually upload pics off my neat little Canon. As for now I plug the Canon in nothing happens when Im in the Dells cheap photo program. So until then here is the light. I estimate the M3X reflector to be 5mm deeper than the M2X


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

just got program that will upload off my Canon and is an editor as well. Now to find some beam shot spots that I can set up some good shots on without getting arrested


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



kj2 said:


> Just finished the outdoor beamshots for my review. Haven't check them yet on my pc, so hope they turned out good. I can clearly seen the M3XS is brighter, than the M2X. Of course, it's also more intense.



I hope, its more intense, than the bit dissapointing M2X UT.

My M2X UT, cannot even light up a little bit, of a tree, at 500 meters, in absolute dark, while its beamdistance, should over 800 meters.

I hope, the M3X UT, can reach that tree, at 500 meters, because, its beam distance, should be double the distance, of that tree.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Right on CC74, that is a cannon!
Looking forward to more pictures as you get them.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



RemcoM said:


> I hope, its more intense, than the bit dissapointing M2X UT.
> My M2X UT, cannot even light up a little bit, of a tree, at 500 meters, in absolute dark, while its beamdistance, should over 800 meters.
> I hope, the M3X UT, can reach that tree, at 500 meters, because, its beam distance, should be double the distance, of that tree.


I've compared both side-by-side, on a tree-line about 400 meters away from me. Both hit the trees, but the M3XS is clearly more intense.
It does depend on your eyes and weather circumstances, how much you'll see. AFAIK you need about 2 lux to really see a object. Max throw, when rated according ANSI standard, is 0.25 lux.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Only "test" Ive been able to do with the M3X is stand on the very edge of the Virginia side of the Potomac river and light up a circular spot on the other side of the river(Maryland). Most impressive thing Ive ever seen a stock light do. I dont think the width of the river was that wide at that point 7 or 800 yards but the beam was intense and solid the entire distance. My M2X despite its ring around the hot spot still lit up a treeline in a local park at a solid 5-600 yards. The beam wasnt as intense as the M3X but still both are the lasers Dr Evil wanted sharks to have on their heads both would have been thought impossible just a few years ago. Probably going to get my camera and light tripods set up and head south to Prince William County where the cops and park police are lazy and there is much less light pollution. Ive got all these fantastic lights and no beam shots thats all about to change. I still cannot believe both Javelots out throw the TK61(stock). Im sure kj2's review will blow any shots Ill be taking away but hey Ive got nothing better to do on weekends lol


----------



## kj2 (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



CelticCross74 said:


> Only "test" Ive been able to do with the M3X is stand on the very edge of the Virginia side of the Potomac river and light up a circular spot on the other side of the river(Maryland). Most impressive thing Ive ever seen a stock light do. I dont think the width of the river was that wide at that point 7 or 800 yards but the beam was intense and solid the entire distance. My M2X despite its ring around the hot spot still lit up a treeline in a local park at a solid 5-600 yards. The beam wasnt as intense as the M3X but still both are the lasers Dr Evil wanted sharks to have on their heads both would have been thought impossible just a few years ago. Probably going to get my camera and light tripods set up and head south to Prince William County where the cops and park police are lazy and there is much less light pollution. Ive got all these fantastic lights and no beam shots thats all about to change. I still cannot believe both Javelots out throw the TK61(stock). Im sure kj2's review will blow any shots Ill be taking away but hey Ive got nothing better to do on weekends lol


I'm lucky the forester here, doesn't mind that I take beamshots there. As long I personally stay out the forest. Weather is the biggest factor when taking beamshots. 
It's quite wet and windy this weekend here. May shoot some extra, when the weather is better.
When you've the time, it's just figuring out which settings are the best. Hardest thing is to photograph the beam, and still keep a realistic beamshot photo. Some use a too long exposure time IMO.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

got a new cheap yet capable Canon going to be a lot of trial and error. Oddly my iphone 4 didnt do to bad taking shots of the new 3rd gen Mags...Its 95 degrees and humid here supposed to be clear skies for the rest of the weekend gonna see if I can run down to the county south of me where there is a lot less ppl and light pollution and take some shots


----------



## Ryp (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

You're facing it the wrong way...and you forgot to turn it on :laughing:


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



kj2 said:


> I'm lucky the forester here, doesn't mind that I take beamshots there. As long I personally stay out the forest. Weather is the biggest factor when taking beamshots.
> It's quite wet and windy this weekend here. May shoot some extra, when the weather is better.
> When you've the time, it's just figuring out which settings are the best. Hardest thing is to photograph the beam, and still keep a realistic beamshot photo. Some use a too long exposure time IMO.



Hi kj2,

How does the M3X UT, it, against your Fenix TK61?

Should be more intense also?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



RemcoM said:


> Hi kj2,
> How does the M3X UT, it, against your Fenix TK61?
> Should be more intense also?


Comparing manufactures given specs, the M3XS has more intensity. I haven't compared those side-by-side, but am planning to do so, next Friday/Saturday. 
Do have a indoor-beamshot photo from my M2X-UT review. Will put it in my M3XS-UT review.


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



kj2 said:


> Comparing manufactures given specs, the M3XS has more intensity. I haven't compared those side-by-side, but am planning to do so, next Friday/Saturday.
> Do have a indoor-beamshot photo from my M2X-UT review. Will put it in my M3XS-UT review.



Can i reach visibly, a treeline, at 1 kilometer (1000) meter, with the Olight M3X UT (250 kcd) 1000 meters beamdistance (0,25 lux)

And with a 310 kcd light...1100 meters beam distance?

I hope, the M3X UT, can hit visibly a treeline, at 1000 meters.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



RemcoM said:


> Can i reach visibly, a treeline, at 1 kilometer (1000) meter, with the Olight M3X UT (250 kcd) 1000 meters beamdistance (0,25 lux)
> And with a 310 kcd light...1100 meters beam distance?
> I hope, the M3X UT, can hit visibly a treeline, at 1000 meters.



I don't know. Only way to know this, is to try it. But.. I haven't got a kilometer open space in my area.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

last nights first sloppy attempts at beam shots with the M3X. Forgot to turn off the lights on my back porch though. As long as it doesnt rain tonight will take more shots with the porchlight OFF.
M3X










Yes the beam is very intense


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



CelticCross74 said:


> last nights first sloppy attempts at beam shots with the M3X. Forgot to turn off the lights on my back porch though. As long as it doesnt rain tonight will take more shots with the porchlight OFF.
> M3X
> 
> 
> ...



Hi CelticCross,

Can you send me a PM, i have send you one.

Thank you very much.

Remco


----------



## scs (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

remcom, the calculation to determine required cd on paper to put the required lux over a required distance is straightforward. Have you determined the minimum lux, regardless of distance, that you require? Sounds like to me you require more than 0.25 lux. Consider 2 lux or even 5 or 10 lux. How far do you want the beam to reach? Is it 1000m or 1100m, or whatever? Be reasonable, if you keep bumping up your expectations too much for each new light, you'll continue to be disappointed. Finally, tack on a "safety factor" to the required cd on paper, maybe 1% or more, and look for lights that meet your spec on paper.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Anybody try 3xIMR18350's?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

somebody has Im sure. Idk what difference it would make though except for less run time? Ive got 2 Orbtronic 3600mah 18650's in the M3X which seem to power the light perfectly...Idk what advantage IMR would have. According to the manual the light only supports protected 18650s and CR123's only


----------



## keithallenlaw (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



CelticCross74 said:


> Idk what difference it would make though except for less run time?



Shorter and lighter? I'm buying this light myself and will definitely get 3*16340's or 18350's (protected), 
to make it shorter and lighter. If run times are a concern then yes, I'll use the ext. tube and run 18650's.

Edit: How rude of me. Thanks for posting images! -keith


----------



## keithallenlaw (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



Roger Ranger said:


> Anybody try 3xIMR18350's?


Or 2* 17500's


----------



## dazed1 (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

I have few questions regarding this light.


1. In the stock package form it does not come with extender right?

2. How much does 1 cell limit the performance, if someone would use single LGHE2 for example vs 2x HE2 cells known for their great performance especially for 1200 lumens light 1x should be ok and no drop in performance?

3. Where are the reviews?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



dazed1 said:


> I have few questions regarding this light.
> 
> 
> 1. In the stock package form it does not come with extender right?
> ...


It comes with extender. The M3XS doesn't work on one 18650. My review is coming soon!


----------



## dazed1 (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Thanks alot, so you must use the extender is that right?


----------



## djburkes (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Is the tint still greenish like the M2X?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



dazed1 said:


> Thanks alot, so you must use the extender is that right?


If you want to use 2x 18650 or 4x CR123, then yes.



djburkes said:


> Is the tint still greenish like the M2X?


Tint on my sample is better, than my M2X but there still is some green.


----------



## dazed1 (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



kj2 said:


> If you want to use 2x 18650 or 4x CR123, then yes.



But you said you can't run it without 2x 18650?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



dazed1 said:


> But you said you can't run it without 2x 18650?


I said it doesn't work on one (1) 18650 battery.
It works standard on 3x CR123. With extender your can run 4x CR123 or 2x 18650.


----------



## keithallenlaw (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

*@**CelticCross74*

Do you find the lower settings useful on the M3XS UT unlike reports from the M2XS UT?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

the lower settings on the M3X are perfectly useful. The beam profile for the M3X has been very well done by Olight. The ring around the hot spot on the M2X is gone as are any other artifacts of the M2X. M3X also features a 3 lumen moonlight mode you get by holding down the side switch then turning on the light. The beam profile is truly beautiful. Despite the hot spots blazing intensity the spill is still bright enough to prevent tunnel vision at least to my eyes. It is just now getting fully dark outside. Time to go set up my tripods out back and take some pics. Despite how much cleaner the M3X beam is vs the M2X Im still a huge fan of the M2X as it is still the baddest thrower for its compact size out there. Tint between the two Javelots is pretty close.


----------



## keithallenlaw (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Thanks CC74. Look forward to what you observe when you get back from playing with it some more. Going for a night hike with the pooch.
I'm feeling a little retro tonight and I'm going to take my old JB PC-25. Be back to see if you post anything new. Man I'm so close to pressing
the order icon and getting this new M3XS. -keith


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

less sloppy M3X beam shots. Distance to tree about 70 yards.












The light and the beam are still brighter in person.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

...and the advantage of 2x18650 is extended run time by a good bit I would imagine. Its how mine is set up. Stays on turbo a pretty long time. Idk about a bump in output though


----------



## Limey Johnson (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

I'm gonna chime in on beam distance...only SLIGHTLY off topic. My M3X will be here tomorrow (NY) but I wanted to offer some info about my M2X and a real-world test I completed.

The building I work in is white, so it was an easy test. 1/2 mile away (about 844 meters) is a used car lot. Sitting in front of the car lot, (with just a naked eye) I can see that my M2X has illuminated the building. No ambient light in the area. To what level, I have no clue...but the "standard" says it should mimic the light from a full moon. I could easily believe this is true.

Someone here stated that their M2X hardly reached 500 meters...my response to that would be either faulty measurements, or faulty light.

For those like myself obsessed with the simple fact we can put light onto something a half mile away with a "pocket" sized flashlight, I would suggest getting the APP I use to measure my distances. Its an APP called "Map Measure". It allows me to place a pin and then another, as many as you want, and gives me the straight line distances. I use it to calculate bike rides, and have tested it on KNOWN distances, and its dead on. When it loads, simply hit the "CENTER" button...the app will find you and your location and you can drag and add pins from there. Unfortunately you cannot jump to addresses, its local based.

For CelticCross74, on the Potomac River...you can use this app to get that distance!
kj2....it would be helpful for your reviews as well.


----------



## dazed1 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Hi guys, we can now get this light for an amazing price


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Limey Johnson my iphone 4 blows and barely works half the time. I was actually thinking of buying a laser range finder. Itd be great if I knew anyone thatd be willing to take a large reflector to the Maryland side and stand on the waterfront with said reflector and zoom my camera in on that. As for the M2X user that could not light up a tree 500 meters away something must be seriously wrong with that light. My M2X does 5-600 meters easy. With the head twisting mode selection maybe hes on a lower setting and doesnt know it? The M2X IS more compact than the M3X so I very much indeed will keep it in use when I need some serious throw but dont have room on my belt or in my pockets for the M3X


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



Limey Johnson said:


> Someone here stated that their M2X hardly reached 500 meters...my response to that would be either faulty measurements, or faulty light.



It could be that...or it could be slightly different conditions. If there is dust in the air, or even just a lot of moisture (even if it isn't visible), the beam will not reach as far. If there is even a little bit of ambient light, your eyes may not be able to perceive the dim glow hundreds of meters away. It could also be the difference to the observer...some people have much better night vision than others. Heck, even fully charging the batteries before the test might make the difference...most lights do run brighter with higher voltage. 

That is why ANSI tests are done in laboratory conditions...in the real world, small variations in testing conditions can make a huge difference to the final results.


----------



## Capolini (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



Limey Johnson said:


> I'm gonna chime in on beam distance...only SLIGHTLY off topic. My M3X will be here tomorrow (NY) but I wanted to offer some info about my M2X and a real-world test I completed.
> 
> The building I work in is white, so it was an easy test. 1/2 mile away (about 844 meters) is a used car lot. Sitting in front of the car lot, (with just a naked eye) I can see that my M2X has illuminated the building. No ambient light in the area. To what level, I have no clue...but the "standard" says it should mimic the light from a full moon. I could easily believe this is true.
> 
> ...



For people like you and me who do not have measuring equipment,there is another way! I have an assistant[tialini] who stands underneath the target[cell tower/water tower]!

I have tested lights from 80Kcd- MiniCreeVN[565m/617y] to over 750Kcd[1732m/1894y/1 mile+] TK61vn V4! Was it ANSI standards..useable light,,,enough to read a book? I would say YES from what my assistant conveyed to me and when we traded places.

I like verification! When I did preliminary tests by myself from 800m to 1700m I believe I saw the light hit the tower.....but I was not absolutely certain.

What happens sometimes is are we seeing the target getting lit up or are we following the beam with our eyes, both locked on the target and we are seeing the target THROUGH the beam of light? That is hard to describe ,,,,,,hopefully you understand what I am saying!

I do not have equipment,,but that is a NUMBER! I have Google Earth[accurate measurements] , My assistant, phone communication and the JOY of seeing a beam of light penetrating the sky with searing beauty!:thumbsup:,,,Much better in MY BOOK,,,which you can read where the target is!

P.S. I am grateful that I live in an area where these testing places are 2 and 4 miles away surrounded by Farm land, Golf Course and minimal light pollution from a few homes.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

I think Im going to use the Woodrow Wilson Bridge as a measuring stick. The trick is going to be staying close enough to the bridge as to be able to roughly eyeball the distance somewhat well yet far away enough from the bridge to cut down on light pollution. National Harbor is directly on the southern side of the bridge and is closed at night would make a great target. Alas the waterfront Id be standing on is in a park that gets patrolled well by US Park Police. Could just tell them Im a jogger(theres an asphalt bike path that goes from Mt.Vernon itself all the way north past Reagan National Airport that bikers and joggers use all times of day and night its ppl hanging around that the Park Police hassle) that wants to be able to see and document where Im jogging Idk.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Saw a pic of this with the extender on Olight's facebook page. Woah...it's LONG! (TWSS)

And I'm assuming it would make the cigar grip unusable since it threads on after.


----------



## michiganmade (Jun 16, 2015)

I do believe this light is a must have.


----------



## Capolini (Jun 16, 2015)

:welcome: ^^^^ You must be reading Vinhs light list!!!


----------



## Melson (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm confused on how long it stays in high mode with the extender? 1200 lumens for only five minutes before it drops down?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

the M3X extender is actually pretty short. Dont have to remove the cigar ring to put the extender on like you do with the M2X. The extended and still cigar gripped M3X is pretty easy for me to get a good grip on using the cigar ring its not that far from the end of the tube. No the M3X isnt PD35 sized so yes its longer than average but still compact. The sheath it comes with is awesome


----------



## Ryp (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



CelticCross74 said:


> Dont have to remove the cigar ring to put the extender on like you do with the M2X.



But _can_ you, without exposing any O-rings?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

I believe so just checked mine there is one O ring above the cigar ring but its totally sealed in by the extender or tailpiece being screwed down on and over it


----------



## Dubois (Jun 17, 2015)

Melson said:


> I'm confused on how long it stays in high mode with the extender? 1200 lumens for only five minutes before it drops down?



That's how I read the spec, which I find refreshingly honest (if true). Good to see a manufacturer give realistic numbers regarding step-downs.


----------



## Limey Johnson (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

CelticCross74....you have a PM.


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 17, 2015)

Capolini said:


> :welcome: ^^^^ You must be reading Vinhs light list!!!



Hi Capolini,

With some modding, the M3X UT, can reach over 300 kcd, i think?

But, this will be my next light.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 17, 2015)

Limey Johnson I can get you the address for National Harbor (my target) and the county park Ill be beaming from. Just need to drive out the GW parkway and get the name of said park


----------



## Limey Johnson (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

no problem!! as soon as I know those two points, I will pin the distance for you!


----------



## xed888 (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Is the extender needed for 2x18650?


----------



## Ryp (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



xed888 said:


> Is the extender needed for 2x18650?



Yes.


----------



## xed888 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



Ryp said:


> Yes.



thanks


----------



## Limey Johnson (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

I got my M3X yesterday...played with it last night...how can I describe my pleasure with this light WITHOUT any curse words?? Seriously...it is much more than I expected. I was in love with my M2X, and now I have an M2X on steroids.


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 19, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Hi Capolini,

With some modding, the M3X UT, can reach over 300 kcd, i think?

But, this will be my next light.


----------



## JAS (Jun 19, 2015)

**NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcZ75U7y0jc


----------



## LiteTheWay (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

How would this compare to an Eagtac M25C2vn for throw?


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Capolini, or others, can you react to my question?

I asked the same question 2 days ago, but nobody reply.

Thank you all.


----------



## smokinape (Jun 22, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

I just got one on Saturday, I am quite impressed...


----------



## keithallenlaw (Jun 22, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

How does a fellow go about getting the M2 lower to use on the new M3 so one can use 1*18650?
Compatible threads? Any conformation on max operating voltage?


----------



## panag (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



CelticCross74 said:


> less sloppy M3X beam shots. Distance to tree about 70 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hallo sent it to vinh and make it with 100000cd more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dubois (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



dazed1 said:


> Hi guys, we can now get this light for an amazing price



That link doesn't work. I guess because it relates to a group buy on another forum. It is a great price indeed, but I think I'll pass on this one - just a little too big for me.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



Dubois said:


> That link doesn't work. I guess because it relates to a group buy on another forum. It is a great price indeed, but I think I'll pass on this one - just a little too big for me.



Same here. I would get one if it ran on 1x18650 like the M2X UT.


----------



## scs (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Would it be good business for olight to stop making the m3x-ut, upgrade the m2x-ut to match the former in output and lux, sell it with an extender for 2x18650, @ $160?


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Man, that thing looks like a laser! Must have. Must have the VN version.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



scs said:


> Would it be good business for olight to stop making the m3x-ut, upgrade the m2x-ut to match the former in output and lux, sell it with an extender for 2x18650, @ $160?


I think not. Both lights are close, but upgrading the M2X-UT to M3XS-UT specs, would kill the 1x 18650 thrower idea. On short walks, I tend to grab the M2X sooner. Also because I can put it in my jacket.


----------



## scs (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



kj2 said:


> I think not. Both lights are close, but upgrading the M2X-UT to M3XS-UT specs, would kill the 1x 18650 thrower idea. On short walks, I tend to grab the M2X sooner. Also because I can put it in my jacket.



I mean keeping the 1x18650, but throw in an extender, just like the M2X-UT is being sold right now, but it's upgraded to full M3X-UT specs. And if enough folks like the electronic button, keep that as well. Another way to put this: stop making the M2X-UT, modify the M3X-UT electronics to take 1x18650, stop making the current M3X-UT body and extension tube, and replace with an 1x18650 body bundled with an extender for 2x18650. I'm sure Olight prefers that people get both the M2X and M3X, but if indecision is preventing enough folks to buy either, condensing the two down to one, hence making the choice clear, might not be a bad idea.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



scs said:


> I mean keeping the 1x18650, but throw in an extender, just like the M2X-UT is being sold right now, but it's upgraded to full M3X-UT specs. And if enough folks like the electronic button, keep that as well. Another way to put this: stop making the M2X-UT, modify the M3X-UT electronics to take 1x18650, stop making the current M3X-UT body and extension tube, and replace with an 1x18650 body bundled with an extender for 2x18650. I'm sure Olight prefers that people get both the M2X and M3X, but if indecision is preventing enough folks to buy either, condensing the two down to one, hence making the choice clear, might not be a bad idea.


Not a bad idea, at all


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

I think that the M3X-UT was made as the next step up from the M2X-UT. The M3X-UT, without extender, was designed to use 3x18350 secondaries. I say that it was designed for these cells because they are the only cells that will fit in the light, without using an extender or the CR123 insert. It functions as an intermediate between 1X18650 and 2x18650.


----------



## Ryp (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



Roger Ranger said:


> I think that the M3X-UT was made as the next step up from the M2X-UT. The M3X-UT, without extender, was designed to use 3x18350 secondaries. I say that it was designed for these cells because they are the only cells that will fit in the light, without using an extender or the CR123 insert. It functions as an intermediate between 1X18650 and 2x18650.



Or 2 x 18500s.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

I'm sure that it would be ugly, but what would happen if one used an 18650 and an 18350?


----------



## Ryp (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Interesting idea, I've never thought of that before.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



Roger Ranger said:


> I'm sure that it would be ugly, but what would happen if one used an 18650 and an 18350?


Unprotected?

fffffoooommm!


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



Roger Ranger said:


> I'm sure that it would be ugly, but what would happen if one used an 18650 and an 18350?



*MISMATCHED CAPACITY! HIGHLY NOT SUGGESTED! RECIPE FOR REVERSE CHARGE FLAME EVENT!*

I've seen a few logs of people trying something like this. They mostly got away with it in the lab. You couldn't pay me to EDC that setup.


----------



## Limey Johnson (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

My M3X has replaced my M2X for my nightly dog walks. The 3 lumen level with deep reflector actually beams nice enough for me. The ability to "blast" some light with just a few quick button presses is pretty sweet!


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jul 3, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

I've seen a few logs of people trying something like this. They mostly got away with it in the lab. You couldn't pay me to EDC that setup.[/QUOTE]


Sorry I mentioned it. It'll probably be on YouTube tomorrow.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Jul 3, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

So do we think we know the answer to this?




7histology said:


> How would this compare to an Eagtac M25C2vn for throw?


----------



## JAS (Jul 3, 2015)

**NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



7histology said:


> How would this compare to an Eagtac M25C2vn for throw?



7Histology,

The answer to this is quite simple. In true CandlePowerForums fashion I will respond that you simply have to buy one of each and report your findings, with photographs, here.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

That is certainly the time-honored CPF tradition. However, we could also make a guesstimate comparison based on the kcd numbers.




JAS said:


> 7Histology,
> 
> The answer to this is quite simple. In true CandlePowerForums fashion I will respond that you simply have to buy one of each and report your findings, with photographs, here.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



kj2 said:


>



That was tough to watch lol.


----------



## chuckhov (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

^^^

I'll bet - Over 1/2hr! - So much to do, so little time

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## Capolini (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

*@ 7Histology *and *JAS*

Regarding comparing the M25C2vn and the M3XS-UT.

FIRST,,Which version of the M25C2vn,,,XML2 U3 OR XPG2? There are actually Four[4] versions if you include the turbo head. I had the M25C2vn XML2 U3 and it was equal to my M2Xvn which is at least 280Kcd when tested against my other lights.

The simple answer to your question is *ALL FOUR[4] VERSIONS WILL OUT THROW THE M3XS UT,,,,,,,,,Both Turbo head versions and the XPG2 version of the M25C2vn will blow it out of the water as they should! 

iirc the First version below was a sample that Vinh did NOT boost as much as the ones he eventually sold. Hence: Mine being at least 280Kcd and probably closer to 300Kcd and the sample being 265Kcd.

*
*Eagle Tac M25C2vn KT XML2-U3 PDT
Samsung 20r
[email protected] turn on
[email protected] 30 sec
419 mid
61 low
Throw - 265,000 lux

Eagle Tac M25C2vn XPG2 PDT
Samsung 20r
[email protected] turn on 
[email protected] 30 sec
Throw - 343,000 lux

Eagle Tac M25C2vn Turbo head XML2 PDT
Sony vtc5
[email protected] turn on 
[email protected] 30 sec
814 high
578 mid
170 low
53 low2
Throw - 580,000 lux

Eagle Tac M25C2vn Turbo head XPG2 PDT
Sony vtc5
[email protected] turn on
[email protected] 30 sec
228 low
Throw - 775,000 lux
*


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



Roger Ranger said:


> Sorry I mentioned it. It'll probably be on YouTube tomorrow.



No worries friend, I feel compelled to give safety warnings for something I know is a bad idea. Youtubers seem to like to make troll videos to make us cringe.

Like that guy who cut himself while epoxying shut the vents on an 18650?


----------



## JAS (Jul 11, 2015)

*Olight M3XS-UT Javelot Beam Shots*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43c7vHlvmqQ


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot Beam Shots*



JAS said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43c7vHlvmqQ


Thanks Jas!
I appreciate that particular comparison being a PD35 fan.

Nice laser. +1


----------



## Capolini (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot Beam Shots*



JAS said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43c7vHlvmqQ



Thanks for the video. I do not know how many lights you have. My Question is do you have another light that would give a better comparison?

The M3XS and PD35 are Totally different lights by size and function. 

Thanks,,,,,


----------



## HEDP (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



Capolini said:


> *@ 7Histology *and *JAS*
> 
> Regarding comparing the M25C2vn and the M3XS-UT.
> 
> ...





So all of these are Eagle Tacs are standard flashlights and theEagle Tac M25C2vn Turbo head XPG2 PDT is the brightest?


And they'll all blow the M3X-UT out of the water? Wow. How much do they cost?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



HEDP said:


> So all of these are Eagle Tacs are standard flashlights and theEagle Tac M25C2vn Turbo head XPG2 PDT is the brightest?


No, all mentioned lights are modded lights.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



HEDP said:


> So all of these are Eagle Tacs are standard flashlights and theEagle Tac M25C2vn Turbo head XPG2 PDT is the brightest?
> And they'll all blow the M3X-UT out of the water? Wow. How much do they cost?



Protip: This will all be irrelevant in 18 months. Sorry to bust your bubble. XPG2 is on the way out. XPL HI is on the way in. XPG-70 is murdering MT-G2. It's not even fair (not even close,) but that's how it is.

Never forget the difference between throw lux and overall flood lumens. That spill beam adds to lumens, but helps zero on throw.

It is the way of things, brother. It is the way of the Force!

(btw, I'm totally not dark side. Ask reppans about that, he's more of a sublumen junkie than I am.  )


----------



## Capolini (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

^^^^ Live for today,NOT 18 months from now! 

..........there will still be improvements/upgrades w/ XPG2 and a tighter beam can ALWAYS BE useful in certain applications and for certain people..it is NOT on its way out!
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*DID NOT QUOTE CORRECTLY! *

We are getting Off topic a bit so I will wrap this up on my end! lol! An example where an XPG2 light is more beneficial than a XML2/XP-L/XHP50/70,,ECT,,,

I have an OSTS TN31mb. Michael was done his run w/ these for ~ 6 months before I got mine,,,,,,,,an extra one laying around. By this point the upgraded XPG2 S2 bin had just come out. He was able to get 470Kcd out mine with only ~800 lumens and he does NOT push them like Vinh.He spent countless hours mastering the focus so he get the most most out of his lights.

His 2 runs of these were b/w 380Kcd and a few ~420/430Kcd.

Back to the application. These are great lights in the fog because of the tight penetrating beam.Several people bought them for when the went fishing so the could LOCATE the buoy's!. An XML2 would not have the penetrating beam and would have too much spill to be as effective. 

BTW *more vampires.* WHAT IS AN XPG-70?!! LOL!


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Agree, Cap. I feel confident that there will XP-G3.  Just not today!


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



Capolini said:


> ^^^^ Live for today,NOT 18 months from now!
> 
> ..........there will still be improvements/upgrades w/ XPG2 and a tighter beam can ALWAYS BE useful in certain applications and for certain people..it is NOT on its way out!


+1
There's many competent older lights still around, that may be out shone but they don't become useles because something newer is killing it in output.

Edited, useles add on comment, my apologies.


----------



## Capolini (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

If interested see post # 232.,MOAR info. It did not quote correctly,should have been a brand new post!!


----------



## tobrien (Jul 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

quick question: 

does this light allow for proper fitment of 2x "18500 KeepPower 1700mAh Sanyo UR18500FK Protected Button Top" or 2x KeepPower 3400s? I know KP tend to be wider is why I ask


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Idk about 18500s but it fits my 2xkeeppower 3400s just fine


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

I'm in the club!












She's so cold, I love it. ☺


----------



## tobrien (Jul 17, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



CelticCross74 said:


> Idk about 18500s but it fits my 2xkeeppower 3400s just fine



thank you sir!


----------



## martinaee (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



more_vampires said:


> Agree, Cap. I feel confident that there will XP-G3.  Just not today!





WarRaven said:


> +1
> There's many competent older lights still around, that may be out shone but they don't become useles because something newer is killing it in output.
> 
> Edited, useles add on comment, my apologies.



I agree with both of you and this kind of gets to the heart of why we are even all here on CPF at all. Everybody here has at least one decent led light that will do basically all you need. Heck, even a 2AA Fenix in the 30-40 dollar range these days is putting out a nice beam with 200 lumens and a decent tint. We don't really "need" new lights unless you are getting a light that specifically does something drastically different or that fits a special purpose. Like an extreme thrower or extreme flooder.

I think if all new LED tech research ceased tomorrow we'd all be sad, but would still have awesome lights that we love and probably appreciate more than ever. We're all here because we love marveling at the technology that is advancing as fast as or faster than pretty much any other tech out there.


----------



## martinaee (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



WarRaven said:


> I'm in the club!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL I like your little PC case fan cooling tent. What did you have it hooked up to to run? I think I have a PC fan I bought a while back that is the wrong size. Maybe I could use it for something like this.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



martinaee said:


> LOL I like your little PC case fan cooling tent. What did you have it hooked up to to run? I think I have a PC fan I bought a while back that is the wrong size. Maybe I could use it for something like this.


LOL thank you friend, cheap is sometimes the way to roll 👍

On your prior post, I can add to that.
Last night we went and trialled my new light, yup, that's a good half mile range. My son, had no idea of new light, actually last two. So we go to edge of river valley and sample the output, he's impressed enough to say it's lighting up other side... Hard to wipe smile off of my face.

We didn't run it long there, wife was with us and tired so I was sampling. After shutting it off, my son turns on his light I gave him a while ago. I was impressed, it did not rival my Javelot, but I think it did my Warrior. Good old four/sevens QP2A I think.
Well, not far behind it.
That light is old by forum standards, but still kicking along. 
I think a warrior or older Javelot is going to be his upgrade.

On the PC fan cooling, just running it on NiMH RC battery packs, 7.2v 3600mah C can style. Runs all day.
So I've these little fans whirring about all over garage.





Example of fan on pack. Heck yeah, total redneck. ☺
I've lots of RC packs in NiMH to spare for this. 
Got an old solar panel, I stick outside garage on hot sunny days, tops up a AGM cylinder style battery on bench, it runs charger that chargers RC packs. Guilt free fans and lumens.
Light Chargers run off battery some times, they're fan cooled too. I've some laptop pulls, thinking a few neodymium magnets and couple pulled cells and bob's someone's uncle again for fan power.
I don't truly don't need anything above 5k rpm, several of these fans are 10k and run perfect at 9.6v, or less. 
Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



martinaee said:


> I agree with both of you and this kind of gets to the heart of why we are even all here on CPF at all. Everybody here has at least one decent led light that will do basically all you need.



Complicated subject. Currently in a nerd war thread with a guy saying he's in a HAZMAT outfit and reporting very-very-very-non-HAZMAT stuff concerning flashlights.

Yes, one single light can do all you need, but will it kill you in your sleep?  Very sad at the non-HAZMAT HAZMAT flashlight thread at this moment.

I still want to save lives, yet my last HAZMAT call was in 2003. Can CPF help? 

We have the technology to do all of the things with a single AAx1 light in 2015. The problem is that an organization that's supposed to have off-the-chain funding doesn't even know about an intrinsically safe approved list.

Disclaimer: When I was a HAZMAT responder, I didn't know about the approved lists. I just used what was handed to me. I'm very worried that a HAZMAT outfit is going to have casualties that I could have prevented. It's against my nature.

On topic TLDR: Olight Javelot is on zero approved intrinsically safe lists. You can't use this if you might inhale chlorine gas.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

MV, I don't believe that the Olight was being implied as a general all rounder that could be used in them situations?

On course, the Olight makes a nice speciality light for not a lot of dollars.
Sorry about hazmat thread, honestly... but intrinsically safe is not the theme here bud. 👍

Have a joe 🍵, pet the cat 🐆 or something 😀


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

I love life a lot. I love CPF!

The one tool to rule them all is between your ears.


----------



## martinaee (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



more_vampires said:


> Complicated subject. Currently in a nerd war thread with a guy saying he's in a HAZMAT outfit and reporting very-very-very-non-HAZMAT stuff concerning flashlights.
> 
> Yes, one single light can do all you need, but will it kill you in your sleep?  Very sad at the non-HAZMAT HAZMAT flashlight thread at this moment.
> 
> ...



LOL well that's very specific, but good point. I guess with that go with something like a Streamlight? They have a lot of hazmat location suitable lights don't they? Also how common are accidents with flashlights (igniting something I'm assuming) from non hazmat location approved lights? Probably a concern for firemen too I'm guessing? For things like gas leaks? Interesting topic.

Generally I just meant for a multi-purpose light where you just need to see close to moderately far outdoors


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



martinaee said:


> LOL well that's very specific, but good point. I guess with that go with something like a Streamlight? They have a lot of hazmat location suitable lights don't they? Also how common are accidents with flashlights (igniting something I'm assuming) from non hazmat location approved lights? Probably a concern for firemen too I'm guessing? For things like gas leaks? Interesting topic.
> 
> Generally I just meant for a multi-purpose light where you just need to see close to moderately far outdoors



Yeah, SL has the brightest lights on the lists, usually. A whopping 9 lumens is what you get usually. Safe is the opposite of bright, it seems.  A lot of us want to see stuff like the Javelot on a list.

The Javelot would annihilate the lists, brightest I recall is 100 lumens (SL)


----------



## moonmode (Jul 21, 2015)

i just received the m3xs-ut, and it's an awesome light. However I just noticed it has vanished off the olight website. The nice little banner splash on main page is gone, and so is main product info page.

in manual it refers to LED as the xp-l "high intensity" however from reading a bit and specs on going gear website it claims to be a modified "HD" either by cree themselves or olight, not the actual HI. realistically it doesn't sound like it would make much difference between the two since the HI is just the factory undomed version of the other, just thought it was interesting to see light vanish from official website. Maybe ramping up for a production run with actual HI xp-l's?

or could just be a fluke. conspiracy theories...


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Hmm, I've a hunch but do want to say it.

I see the M2X is missing as well as of right now.

Edit to add, fired up laptop to confirm, M3XS has vanished and M2X looks like it's following is big brother.
Not sure?

Edit, M2X is back on banner on main page. hopefully the M3XS soon as well.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Not searchable either. Stay tuned.


----------



## moonmode (Jul 21, 2015)

you can see cached version through google.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 21, 2015)

gone on my end too


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Looking like it was pulled from sales.

Has anyone had any issues with their Javelot?


----------



## tobrien (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

it's still up at GG: http://goinggear.com/olight-m3xs-ut...mens-customized-cree-xp-l-led-flashlight.html


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

At dealers whom still have stock though.


----------



## JAS (Jul 21, 2015)

**NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

I wonder if they had a quality control problem.


----------



## moonmode (Jul 21, 2015)

Hmmm. I wonder if Cree sent them a cease and desist with the dedoming of the regular XP-Ls. They are trying to sell the HIs as a revolutionary component, and to have a manufacturer visibly modifying their supposed regular xpl in the marketplace with the same results as the "new" could upset some folks.


----------



## HEDP (Jul 22, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



WarRaven said:


> *Hmm, I've a hunch but do want to say it.*
> 
> I see the M2X is missing as well as of right now.
> 
> ...






What's your hunch?


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 22, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Out of respect for the dealer, I do not want to say anything until they contact me back.
I am not sure what the olight reason is honestly, I just thought its maybe connected to my issue when I read that.

I will update once I get some clarity from the dealer and or OEM.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 22, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

my hunch is legal-related with Cree too


----------



## moonmode (Jul 22, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

I guess if you were thinking of ordering one you should do it soon while there's still stock. Will soon be known as a highly collectible renegade edition javelot. Lol


----------



## HEDP (Jul 22, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



tobrien said:


> my hunch is legal-related with Cree too





Ah.


Worth anything? I ordered 2. lol


----------



## martinaee (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



tobrien said:


> my hunch is legal-related with Cree too



It's maybe not surprising to see an official de-domed emitter from Cree so soon after Olight was releasing the M2X-UT with modded emitters. They probably didn't want an OEM using emitters that are obviously modded. Some had parts of the dome on them so it wasn't exactly the cleanest solution.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



martinaee said:


> It's maybe not surprising to see an official de-domed emitter from Cree so soon after Olight was releasing the M2X-UT with modded emitters. They probably didn't want a OEM using emitters that are obviously modded. Some had parts of the dome on them so it wasn't exactly the cleanest solution.



that's exactly my hunch haha


----------



## moonmode (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Looks like they did a great job on the one I bought. can't see any trace of epoxy material on the emitter.


----------



## jfong (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



martinaee said:


> It's maybe not surprising to see an official de-domed emitter from Cree so soon after Olight was releasing the M2X-UT with modded emitters. They probably didn't want a OEM using emitters that are obviously modded. Some had parts of the dome on them so it wasn't exactly the cleanest solution.



That wouldn't surprise me either. From the point-of-view of what they did with the M3XS-UT Javelot, Olight released a light that has the specs / feature of using the XL-L HI, but instead stick in a de-domed XP-L HD. A year from now, I might sell mine, and someone might not know the history / context, and get the wrong idea about what he/she is holding in her hand.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

M3X=Tritan

M3XS-UT=Javelot
Just saying.


----------



## chuckhov (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Actually, I have been waiting for something like this to happen.

I really like the concept of the light, everything except for the De-Domed emitter - Yea, I know that they have that one with the dome-on to, what's it called

Thing is - I just Hate the tint of a de-dome - More "neutral"? - Hell - It's GREEN:-(

If or when they decide to actually stick a Genuine Cree XP-L Hi in there, then I'm gonna be a Buyer!

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## Ryp (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



WarRaven said:


> M3X=Tritan
> 
> M3XS-UT=Javelot
> Just saying.



M3X=Triton
Just saying.


----------



## jfong (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



chuckhov said:


> Thing is - I just Hate the tint of a de-dome - More "neutral"? - Hell - It's GREEN:-(
> 
> If or when they decide to actually stick a Genuine Cree XP-L Hi in there, then I'm gonna be a Buyer!



Yup, subbing in a de-domed XP-L HD was not a cool thing for them to do at all. Olight has lost a lot of credibility points for me.


----------



## bdogps (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



Ryp said:


> M3X=Triton
> Just saying.



I saw what you did there. [emoji6]


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



jfong said:


> Yup, subbing in a de-domed XP-L HD was not a cool thing for them to do at all. Olight has lost a lot of credibility points for me.



Interesting that you feel that way...I feel exactly the opposite. Their willingness to innovate earned them extra points in my book, even though I wasn't personally interested in any of the Javelot series. If you guys are right, and that was the impetus for Cree to finally release an OEM version with no dome, Olight helped move the technology along! I agree it wasn't the cleanest solution, but obviously the lights were intended for throw junkies, not tint snobs. They (to my knowledge) never misrepresented the product, either.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

is the XP-L HD a regular, non HI XP-L? I'm lost


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



Ryp said:


> M3X=Triton
> Just saying.


Well I got the right model number with the right name, autocorrect fixed the name to tritan.
Though I know, the difference between a M3X and M3XS.
One is a typo, one is being referred to with an incorrect model.
That is confusing to read, do they mean triton or Javelot?

There was and is a difference to be pointed out.
Thanks.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



tobrien said:


> is the XP-L HD a regular, non HI XP-L? I'm lost



To my knowledge, there is no such thing as an XP-L HD. Some sites list it that way, but Cree does not. It looks like some places mistakenly wrote high-density (hence HD for short) rather than high-intensity. In any case, Olight was using standard XP-L, not HI, and removing the dome.


----------



## moonmode (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



thedoc007 said:


> To my knowledge, there is no such thing as an XP-L HD. Some sites list it that way, but Cree does not. It looks like some places mistakenly wrote high-density (hence HD for short) rather than high-intensity. In any case, Olight was using standard XP-L, not HI, and removing the dome.



Yes, they do. They are refering to the domed XP-L as the "High Density" and the non-domed as "High Intensity". I'm no expert, but as far as I can tell the both versions are exactly the same thing. The only difference being the amount of clear gunk glopped on top.

http://www.cree.com/~/media/Files/Cree/LED Components and Modules/XLamp/Data and Binning/ds XPL.pdf


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



moonmode said:


> Yes, they do. They are refering to the domed XP-L as the "High Density" and the non-domed as "High Intensity". I'm no expert, but as far as I can tell the both versions are exactly the same thing. The only difference being the amount of clear gunk glopped on top.
> 
> http://www.cree.com/~/media/Files/Cree/LED Components and Modules/XLamp/Data and Binning/ds XPL.pdf




Ah, OK. I stand corrected. Cree refers to the standard domed XP-L as high density. My point was that calling the high intensity version "HD" is wrong - that part is unchanged.

The differences are pretty pronounced, though...that "clear gunk", as you put it, makes a huge difference to the intensity of the beam (given a specific size reflector). Essentially the dome acts to diffuse the source...so removing it greatly increases the effective surface brightness, and thus the resultant throw. It has the same effect as using a smaller LED, like XP-G2, but still provides most of the output of standard XP-L. All else equal, dropping in an XP-L HI will approximately DOUBLE the candela rating of a given light. I'd hardly call that "exactly the same".


----------



## moonmode (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



thedoc007 said:


> \All else equal, dropping in an XP-L HI will approximately DOUBLE the candela rating of a given light. I'd hardly call that "exactly the same".



True, however if you dropped in the HD and ripped the dome off you would get the exact same results. Which is what Olight has done, and appears to have gotten slapped across the knuckles for.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



moonmode said:


> True, however if you dropped in the HD and ripped the dome off you would get the exact same results. Which is what Olight has done, and appears to have gotten slapped across the knuckles for.



Well, maybe not exactly the same. Hopefully the XP-L HI will help eliminate the dreaded green tint shift. Initial reports are promising.

It isn't like de-doming is a new concept...it has been around for years...but Cree didn't do anything to improve the process. Then Olight finally started selling stock lights with de-dome emitters, and a few months later, a new version was released by Cree. I think if you want to blame a company, Olight is the wrong one.

Of course, it could have been unrelated...maybe it was convergent evolution. Speculation aside, I certainly can't say one way or the other. But I agree that the criticism leveled at Olight is a little odd.


----------



## moonmode (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



thedoc007 said:


> But I agree that the criticism leveled at Olight is a little odd.



well, the only criticism at Olight is in the specs (like the owners manual for example) for the light they claim the emitter is the XP-L high intensity. When it's clear it's not the stock undomed XP-L that cree offers.


----------



## moonmode (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

kind of an update I guess. over at youtube for the extended review, going gear is claiming in the comments section that the reason for the website drop is olight moving to a new website and some stuff was lost.


----------



## chuckhov (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Someone said: 

"Ah, OK. I stand corrected. Cree refers to the standard domed XP-L as high density. My point was that calling the high intensity version "HD" is wrong - that part is unchanged."


But Cree says in the link posted above: 

http://www.cree.com/~/media/Files/Cree/LED Components and Modules/XLamp/Data and Binning/ds XPL.pdf

"Product Description

XLamp® XP-L LEDs are available in two
versions: High Density and High Intensity.
The XLamp® XP-L High Density (HD)
LED is the highest performing discrete in
Cree’s High Density (HD) class of LEDs,
delivering the next generation of lumen
output and efficacy in the compact
3.45 mm x 3.45 mm XP footprint. Cree’s
HD LEDs...,"


The term "HD" seems to be one with which Cree is well acquainted

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



moonmode said:


> well, the only criticism at Olight is in the specs (like the owners manual for example) for the light they claim the emitter is the XP-L high intensity. When it's clear it's not the stock undomed XP-L that cree offers.



Hmm...I hadn't seen that. If they are actually misrepresenting what they are using, that definitely is a problem. 

From the M3XS-UT Javelot description: "...features a large diameter reflector with a dedomed Cree XP-L LED." This seems perfectly clear, and does not mislead.

Since the XP-L HI is now available, I would expect them to switch over to that...less work for Olight, for similar results, with (hopefully) better tint. My question is, did they start claiming they were using XP-L HI when they were still using modded emitters?


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



chuckhov said:


> Someone said:
> 
> "Ah, OK. I stand corrected. Cree refers to the standard domed XP-L as high density. My point was that calling the high intensity version "HD" is wrong - that part is unchanged."
> 
> ...



Yes, that someone was me. And moonmode explained my error in post #276.

HD for standard, domed XP-L. HI for high intensity "domeless" LED.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Looks like a correction is in works..
http://www.gearbest.com/led-flashlights/pp_182292.html

Above it says one, below it says another.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



moonmode said:


> well, the only criticism at Olight is in the specs (like the owners manual for example) for the light they claim the emitter is the XP-L high intensity. When it's clear it's not the stock undomed XP-L that cree offers.


My problem is that other companies made these terms to describe their solutions they created. Cree was late to the party and is using similar/same terminology. Last year I saw HD and HI referring to re-domed Cree LEDs. The company put a very little dome on the HI so it gives almost as much throw as de-domed, but with the same output as stock, and without the tint shift. There HD version had a larger dome, but smaller than the stock dome. This was way before Cree got into this market.


----------



## moonmode (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



thedoc007 said:


> Hmm...I hadn't seen that. If they are actually misrepresenting what they are using, that definitely is a problem.
> 
> From the M3XS-UT Javelot description: "...features a large diameter reflector with a dedomed Cree XP-L LED." This seems perfectly clear, and does not mislead.



In the owners manual I received with my light it says the emitter is an "XP-L high intensity"


----------



## scs (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

It continues to surprise me how some posts can sometimes go unnoticed: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...xCR123A-2x18650)-Review&p=4686023#post4686023


----------



## scs (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Regarding the m23' from gg http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...P-L-HI-1X18650-2XCR123A&p=4692573#post4692573


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



scs said:


> Regarding the m23' from gg http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...xCR123A-2x18650)-Review&p=4686023#post4686023


Wrong link bud.


----------



## scs (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



WarRaven said:


> Wrong link bud.


Thanks for the correction.
here's the correct link http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...P-L-HI-1X18650-2XCR123A&p=4692573#post4692573


----------



## 100eyes (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

I received mine today, unfortunately there seems to be couple of issues.

First, the o-ring that sits underneath the grip ring snapped instantly while I was screwing in the extension tube. I think the o-ring was twisted a few times around when installed at the factory. It's a thinner o-ring with no extras in the box.

Second, mine flickers badly in moonlight mode. The regular low-mid-high modes seem to work fine.

Also if you need a diffuser for the M2X/M3XS, the Butler Creek Blizzard size #11 fits very well(I haven't had a chance to put in diffusing film yet):







I also have a different flip-open diffuser on the way, but will have to see if it fits.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

For the flickering, make sure shiny area inside both rear tubes is clean, switch contacts tube a little differently then others in this regard.
With tail call off, looking into tube, clean the shiny area.





That black ring on shiny exposed area is where switch makes contact.
Make sure to run a finger around inside there when changing cells to keep it clean. Or be advised at least it may be the issue about flicker.

Don't be looking at my stuff, just the light.☺


----------



## 100eyes (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

I cleaned all the shiny areas and tested the light a bit more; still behaving strangely.

I noticed the issue seems to be temperature related? When I start off in moonlight mode, the flicker is bad. If I let the light warm up a bit by leaving it on high for a minute, moonlight mode doesn't show any flicker. Then if I leave the light on moonlight, the flicker will return as the light cools down again.

I'm more of a knife guy than a flashlight guy so I'm still kinda green - is there another potential issue I should be looking for or does the light seem faulty?


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



100eyes said:


> I cleaned all the shiny areas and tested the light a bit more; still behaving strangely.
> 
> I noticed the issue seems to be temperature related? When I start off in moonlight mode, the flicker is bad. If I let the light warm up a bit by leaving it on high for a minute, moonlight mode doesn't show any flicker. Then if I leave the light on moonlight, the flicker will return as the light cools down again.
> 
> I'm more of a knife guy than a flashlight guy so I'm still kinda green - is there another potential issue I should be looking for or does the light seem faulty?


I'm a big little dummy, but going to try an assist.

Are cells on first charge still?
All contracts are clean, check? 
Any play in rear switch when handled off of light, by itself, does spring feel good, loose etc?

Otherwise, that almost sounds like cold solder issue, maybe run light on high for the full nine minute cycle under a fan. 
Let cool off, retest, still flicker?


----------



## 100eyes (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



WarRaven said:


> I'm a big little dummy, but going to try an assist.
> 
> Are cells on first charge still?
> All contracts are clean, check?
> ...



Tried leaving the light on high for 10 min then retry; still flickering. Contacts are clean and everything feels solid.

I realized the cells(Keeppower 18650s) are indeed on their first charge though. I guess I'll just keep playing with it over the weekend to see if it fixes itself.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

That was a real long shot but worth trying.
Maybe take tubes off a couple times, wipe down threads, reassemble and play around, if no joy, send it back maybe. 
Fresh cells seem to be holding high output so that being still an issue I think is safely ruled out, but body resistance at low voltage IMO hasn't by my guessing. 
Maybe some can offer more ideas on that low flicker?


----------



## bdogps (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



WarRaven said:


> I'm a big little dummy, but going to try an assist.
> 
> Are cells on first charge still?
> All contracts are clean, check?
> ...



If this the case, bad on Olight. If you are paying 100+ dollars for a torch, there should not be any problems whatsoever. If I was you, return the light, other wise you might do something to void the warranty. If you fixed it, good on you.[emoji1]


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Simple things like above, I figure are worth trying to avoid an always possible shipping fiasco. 
As well as stock may be disappearing now that the light is in question on Olight website.
It may be a rare bird.


----------



## jfong (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



thedoc007 said:


> Hmm...I hadn't seen that. If they are actually misrepresenting what they are using, that definitely is a problem.
> 
> From the M3XS-UT Javelot description: "...features a large diameter reflector with a dedomed Cree XP-L LED." This seems perfectly clear, and does not mislead.



From the get-go, the marketing for the light was that they were using the new XP-L HI, and that is also what is stated on my user manual. Now, some websites are just vague and say "XP-L".

I'm not sure how to upload photos, but see below:
marketing material: 
* https://www.dropbox.com/s/vmhear1zzwtx1os/FL-OL-M3XS-UT-Javelot-7.jpg?dl=0
* https://www.dropbox.com/s/c0edid8y2xovndp/SCtR81J.png?dl=0 <-- same graphic is in the OP, pulled from the Olight website in June (http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...X-UT-Javelot&p=4664924&viewfull=1#post4664924)
* http://img.banggood.com/images/upload/2015/06/SKU233986b.jpg
user manual: https://www.dropbox.com/s/2he66vwmg8ugp1t/IMG_0086.jpg?dl=0
de-domed XP-L HD: https://www.dropbox.com/s/06hn1u139bgkr8d/IMG_0083.jpg?dl=0



thedoc007 said:


> Since the XP-L HI is now available, I would expect them to switch over to that...less work for Olight, for similar results, with (hopefully) better tint. My question is, did they start claiming they were using XP-L HI when they were still using modded emitters?



I think even all the review lights had de-domed XP-L HD emitters, but because Olight claimed at the start to be using XP-L HI's, that's what everyone assumed until one reviewer caught on, and then some other reviewers went back and amended their reviews. AFAIK, we haven't seen any M3XS-UT Javelots that actually have the XP-L HI like they're supposed to, so they're STILL using modded emitters, even though (at least for me) a key selling point / hype and marketing was around being one of the first lights to use stock XP-L HI's.



WarRaven said:


> Simple things like above, I figure are worth trying to avoid an always possible shipping fiasco.
> As well as stock may be disappearing now that the light is in question on Olight website.
> It may be a rare bird.



If a factory de-domed M3XS-UT Javelot is something someone would want because of its rarity, I'm ready to give up mine. The bait-and-switch doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## 100eyes (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

After a bit more use, the light now goes right to strobe when switched on. Moonlight mode still flickers; can still access 3 normal modes by going through moonlight first.


----------



## Tamaela (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Will check my MX3S-UT this evening to see if it's a dedomed XP-L or a XP-L HI.


----------



## uofaengr (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

I find myself really liking and wanting this light now. [emoji4]


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

What do you mean now??? Should have wanted it all along!
☺


----------



## uofaengr (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Lol the only thing I'm missing is a thrower, and either go big or go home IMO. [emoji106]


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



uofaengr said:


> Lol the only thing I'm missing is a thrower, and either go big or go home IMO. [emoji106]









It's hard to stay mad at something you can see in daylight.

Tis a Javelin.






If you're tint concerned, this may not be the light for you, overlook that, and spear the night.


----------



## uofaengr (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Maybe the ones shipping with XPL HI have a bit cooler tint? Maybe not, but on a thrower like this not sure I'd care. Looks less green than the dedomed XM-L2 of the M2X IMO.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

It's a little harsh at low power, but I doubt many use, low power with this light.


----------



## jfong (Aug 15, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



uofaengr said:


> Maybe the ones shipping with XPL HI ...



Per what a reviewer in the other forums said Olight told him/her, they don't plan to ever live up to their claims/specs and use actual Cree XP-L HI's in the M3XS-UT Javelot.


----------



## 100eyes (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Got my replacement from Going Gear. Described the problem, didn't get a response. Called them, said they have been busy. Arranged RMA.

Light delivered to GG on August 1st. 3 days later I contacted them again to see if they had a chance to look at it. Apparently because they don't have many staff members, there's only one guy who processes RMAs and he won't be back until the following week. Here I thought smaller staff numbers meant more individuals who can multitask.

One complaint later, the replacement got shipped the next day. I guess they do have more than one guy who knows about flashlights. New one seems to be working fine. Too bad I ended up paying more than retail due to the return shipping cost from Canada, which was not reimbursed.

I won't be buying from them in the future as I noticed in their conditions that waterproof testing isn't even something covered/guaranteed by GG. I was pondering on buying the Blackshadow Terminator T70 from them; boy would I have been screwed. Glad I bought the T70 from Illumination Supply instead who took care of things like a boss.


----------



## 100eyes (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Here's the other diffuser I mentioned before. Meant to fit the Surefire M971, but fits the M3XS perfectly. The only downside is that the face isn't flat so it's not very stable standing face down.






And here's a couple shots without and with the diffuser:


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Glad you got a working Javelot finally, sucks about the run around and shipping.
Nice diffuser, that changes things some huh. Still pretty intense hot spot shining through a bit.


----------



## 100eyes (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Yeah definite a game-changer. I think a diffuser should come with the light like the Thrunite Catapult series, it really turns it into a multi-purpose light. The hot spot with the diffuser is actually quite tame, it disperses very quickly. I was only a few feet away from the wall for those shots so it's a bit exaggerated.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

I was surprised it did not come with one too.
My Warrior line of lights I bought from Olight have them included.


----------



## saypat (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

please, what is the name of the diffuser? Looks great! Where can I get one? Thanks!



edit: this isn't $150 is it?


----------



## radioactive_man (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Received mine today. The o-ring between the bezel ring and the lens had slipped out of place and part of it formed a curve in front of the lens. I unscrewed the bezel slightly and pushed the o-ring back in. There were specks of dust on the back(!) of the lens (which I promptly wiped away with a dry, clean cloth) and on the reflector(!!!) which I dare not touch. Finally the tailcap switch wasn't centered properly, but this probably can't be helped and doesn't affect operation of the light.

This all reminded me why I stopped buying Olight stuff a few years back. But after screwing around for half an hour to fix the things that Olights questionable quality control had missed, I fired up the light.

This is no flashlight, it's a Starfleet starship phaser array!!! It's a light saber!!! I'm pretty sure it can shoot jets clean out of the sky and incinerate unsuspecting puppies! Now excuse me while I cackle madly and wait for a chance to play with this thing in the dark.


----------



## radioactive_man (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

The grip ring was installed the wrong way around too. Boo, Olight.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



100eyes said:


> Got my replacement from Going Gear. Described the problem, didn't get a response. Called them, said they have been busy. Arranged RMA.
> 
> Light delivered to GG on August 1st. 3 days later I contacted them again to see if they had a chance to look at it. Apparently because they don't have many staff members, there's only one guy who processes RMAs and he won't be back until the following week. Here I thought smaller staff numbers meant more individuals who can multitask.
> 
> ...



Did you receive it as defective? If so, we should have reimbursed shipping. Shoot me a message with your order number. We test every light that goes out to an international customer for this exact reason, so it's strange that you had issues. Some slip through the cracks though.

We recently lost some senior staff, so we did only have one guy trained on RMAs for a little while. There are three now and a couple more will be up to speed soon.

Regarding testing, yeah, that is the case. We've received lights that have been abuse tested to see what they could take before they would fail, so we had to put that policy in place. Guys would disassemble lights under water and see if the lights would still work when put back together. We will still help you out with the warranty support if it is something covered under warranty.


----------



## 100eyes (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



saypat said:


> please, what is the name of the diffuser? Looks great! Where can I get one? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> edit: this isn't $150 is it?



Search on eBay for "M971 diffuser". Goes for about $16.


----------



## saypat (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

thank you 100eyes. A diffuser is a must with this light (laser). Is your diffuser better than this one: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LWS4PBY/?tag=cpf0b6-20


Radioactive man, you have me all excited. I ordered the M3XS UT with (2) Olight 2600 mAh, and a Nitecore I4 charger last night for the amazing price of $109! I'll have it in a few days.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Good on you GG for responding to this thread! I buy virtually all my lights from you for what has been so far outstanding CS. My M3X-UT I got from you showed up flawless and performs flawless. Run mine on 2x3600mah 18650. It is one of the baddest stock lights I have ever seen


----------



## 100eyes (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



saypat said:


> thank you 100eyes. A diffuser is a must with this light (laser). Is your diffuser better than this one: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LWS4PBY/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> 
> Radioactive man, you have me all excited. I ordered the M3XS UT with (2) Olight 2600 mAh, and a Nitecore I4 charger last night for the amazing price of $109! I'll have it in a few days.



I don't know about better - I like the flip-up diffusers because I can quickly switch between the different beams. I have some slip-on diffusers for a few of my other lights and I feel it takes too long to put on or take off. Once it's off you're either holding the diffuser in pocket or it's dangling off the light via a cord.


----------



## 100eyes (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



GoingGear.com said:


> Did you receive it as defective? If so, we should have reimbursed shipping. Shoot me a message with your order number. We test every light that goes out to an international customer for this exact reason, so it's strange that you had issues. Some slip through the cracks though.
> 
> We recently lost some senior staff, so we did only have one guy trained on RMAs for a little while. There are three now and a couple more will be up to speed soon.
> 
> Regarding testing, yeah, that is the case. We've received lights that have been abuse tested to see what they could take before they would fail, so we had to put that policy in place. Guys would disassemble lights under water and see if the lights would still work when put back together. We will still help you out with the warranty support if it is something covered under warranty.




Yep, the light had the flickering moonlight mode issue right out of the box. To be completely fair I could see how that might slip through testing, but it was the lack of any urgency for the RMA process that urked me.

In regards to the waterproof testing, is there something that can be done on GG's or customers side? Such as waterproof testing be part of the procedure for international shipments or customers waterproof test while documenting the process on video? Because it is something that can be claimed, but has to be actually tried to be proven. And if I could help it, I'd prefer not to find out while in the woods depending on it.

Using the Blackshadow T70 as an example - the company doesn't seem to be active, their website is outdated, and their last flashlight made is now on clearance. What kind of warranty support could I expect? The fact of the matter is that if I had bought the T70 through Going Gear, I probably wouldn't have my money or a functioning light right now.

I would encourage you to test one of your T70 in stock at the store; my test was a simple dip in the sink for a minute or two before I saw air bubbles coming out from the side. When I took it apart to dry it, it was clear that the groove cut out to hold the o-ring in place where the battery holder screws into the head, was designed to be too deep thus not creating a tight seal.

I do appreciate you following through with this incident and will send a PM shortly with the order info. However after the T70, I just simply can't order from a business who won't take responsibility for a light failing its waterproof rating during the initial return policy period. Not when other businesses will.


----------



## bdogps (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



radioactive_man said:


> Received mine today. The o-ring between the bezel ring and the lens had slipped out of place and part of it formed a curve in front of the lens. I unscrewed the bezel slightly and pushed the o-ring back in. There were specks of dust on the back(!) of the lens (which I promptly wiped away with a dry, clean cloth) and on the reflector(!!!) which I dare not touch. Finally the tailcap switch wasn't centered properly, but this probably can't be helped and doesn't affect operation of the light.
> 
> This all reminded me why I stopped buying Olight stuff a few years back. But after screwing around for half an hour to fix the things that Olights questionable quality control had missed, I fired up the light.
> 
> This is no flashlight, it's a Starfleet starship phaser array!!! It's a light saber!!! I'm pretty sure it can shoot jets clean out of the sky and incinerate unsuspecting puppies! Now excuse me while I cackle madly and wait for a chance to play with this thing in the dark.



Hey radioactive man, up at them(atom). I use to get angry at some manufactures for dust some how getting into my torch. Then later I realised that most are only IPX8 rated. Where the "X" is, that is where the dust proof rating goes. My thrunite tn12 2014, it got dust on it and I never opened it. Then I realised they are not dust proof. The only light that claims to be dust proof is my armytek wizard which is IP68. So anytime you just see an "X" it means is lacking dust proofing or water proofing. Any number after the "P" is the dust proofing rating and the number after it is the water proofing rating.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



100eyes said:


> Yep, the light had the flickering moonlight mode issue right out of the box. To be completely fair I could see how that might slip through testing, but it was the lack of any urgency for the RMA process that urked me.
> 
> In regards to the waterproof testing, is there something that can be done on GG's or customers side? Such as waterproof testing be part of the procedure for international shipments or customers waterproof test while documenting the process on video? Because it is something that can be claimed, but has to be actually tried to be proven. And if I could help it, I'd prefer not to find out while in the woods depending on it.
> 
> ...



If we sold a faulty product that failed when received and the company behind it did not accept responsibility, then yes, we would take care of you. We do that all the time. We have to have a policy in place for guys that aren't necessarily like you and that will outright lie about what they did to a light. We receive about 20 attempted fraud orders a day and have seen on some forums where people are encouraged to lie to us and other dealers about what they did to a product that made it fail. We've had guys in store tell us that they never used a knife that has crevices filled with pocket lint, a chipped blade, and a bent pocket clip. I wish this weren't the case and I'm absolutely not accusing you of it, but there are enough people doing it that we had to have something in place to point to for the extreme cases.

Regarding the RMA process, like I said, I have a bunch of new people that are still learning things. I'm working hard to correct this.

If you'd like to continue this, I'd be happen to do so in the Dealer forum or via PM. I don't want the admins getting onto us.


----------



## 100eyes (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



GoingGear.com said:


> If we sold a faulty product that failed when received and the company behind it did not accept responsibility, then yes, we would take care of you. We do that all the time. We have to have a policy in place for guys that aren't necessarily like you and that will outright lie about what they did to a light. We receive about 20 attempted fraud orders a day and have seen on some forums where people are encouraged to lie to us and other dealers about what they did to a product that made it fail. We've had guys in store tell us that they never used a knife that has crevices filled with pocket lint, a chipped blade, and a bent pocket clip. I wish this weren't the case and I'm absolutely not accusing you of it, but there are enough people doing it that we had to have something in place to point to for the extreme cases.
> 
> Regarding the RMA process, like I said, I have a bunch of new people that are still learning things. I'm working hard to correct this.
> 
> If you'd like to continue this, I'd be happen to do so in the Dealer forum or via PM. I don't want the admins getting onto us.



I definitely do believe the horror stories from the seller's side as well - experienced many firsthand at my retail and technician jobs. And I do realize despite your best efforts, people working under you will always be... less enthusiastic. I've trained a lot of people for our family's and other businesses as well so again I do understand the challenge.

I'm glad it's led by a stand-up guy though, thank you for taking the time to clear up things. Your presence and involvement here does make me feel more confident about shopping at GG.

And yes, to not derail this thread anymore any past issues with GG won't be mentioned here again. The M3XS-UT is an amazing light and it has plenty of things to talk about.


----------



## radioactive_man (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



saypat said:


> thank you 100eyes. A diffuser is a must with this light (laser). Is your diffuser better than this one: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LWS4PBY/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> 
> Radioactive man, you have me all excited. I ordered the M3XS UT with (2) Olight 2600 mAh, and a Nitecore I4 charger last night for the amazing price of $109! I'll have it in a few days.



I had to pay 180 GBP for mine. That's 282 USD for the light and two EagleTac 3400 mAh cells. One of the joys of living in the European Union is that you get to pay through your nose for everything.

I lit up a building that's 400 meters away with no problems at all. I was in an environment with lots of ambient light from street lights. This light is a keeper. It doesn't have a lot of spill and will give you bad tunnel vision, but the lack of spill makes it easier to see the light that's reflected from the target. It is one HELL of a thrower.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

GG is one of the best light retailers there is. I am surprised to read they are low on staff they sell a LOT of lights among other things. Hell if they need more help Id be more than happy to move to Smyrna and work for GG as a long time flashaholic. 282 USD?!!!! My goodness! It is a benchmark light though. I lit up the waterfront of Maryland across the Potomac river from Virginia with mine...


----------



## saypat (Aug 22, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

sure wish more would post some pictures. I live in a small apt, can't figure what to use the light for, but I couldn't pass on such a great deal. I'm gunna light up the **** roaches!


----------



## Techie408 (Aug 22, 2015)

The only bad part of the light is the color... I would prefer bright white like my TM 26. Turn it on for the first time today super crazy throw!!!! Yeah you can definitely blind somebody with it. My coworker shined on this mansion (back Yard) it's super dark at night and it totally lit up the back of the whole Home. We ended up running back inside because we thought we were going to get in trouble. Surprisingly doesn't get too too hot. I wonder if commercial planes at 5000 feet can see the light? Definitely a search light for my day-to-day use. Definitely worth the money I even bought the olight 3600 Mah batteries. Hopefully I get some good run time on these new batteries.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Aug 22, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

See pic in post # 311. The Surefire FM24 diffuser. Discontinued and sought after. It fits Olights slightly tight. I think the Olight bezel is about 1mm bigger than the Surefire light the diffuser was intended to fit. I use the FM 24 on my M3X and M2X. I don't really need it for my M3XS-UT because it has such a nice low mode. The diffuser is a bit bulky especially when trying to holster carry.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 22, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Some M3X UT goodness




looking down the 2x3600mah 18650 is blinding


----------



## Techie408 (Aug 22, 2015)

I live up in the hills where there's no lights I'll try taking pictures of the dark mountain and lighting up with my new M3Xs-ut


----------



## Techie408 (Aug 22, 2015)

Is anybody put any color filters on the M3Xs-ut?


----------



## Techie408 (Aug 22, 2015)

It would be crazy to have a 4000 Lumen Javelot


----------



## saypat (Aug 22, 2015)

Help please. I got my light today. Charged my cells. Amazing light, seriously. Very happy with it EXCEPT for one issue. I think the LED must not be centered, When shining it on a wall, the spill around the hotspot is all off to one side! Does that mean the LED is not centered. I am enclosing a picture. The picture is of the Moonlight mode. It is just as pronounced on the brighter levels but I don't know how to take pictures of those as they are all washed out. Hopefully you can see the issue? Please comment. Is this wrong, or defective? Should I send it back? Obviously at a long distance it probably would not be an issue but I'm going to be using this mostly in my apartment. Appreciate opinions here, thank you kindly.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 22, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Idk,.. If you tap on head of light, does it rattle?


----------



## 100eyes (Aug 22, 2015)

saypat said:


> Help please. I got my light today. Charged my cells. Amazing light, seriously. Very happy with it EXCEPT for one issue. I think the LED must not be centered, When shining it on a wall, the spill around the hotspot is all off to one side! Does that mean the LED is not centered. I am enclosing a picture. The picture is of the Moonlight mode. It is just as pronounced on the brighter levels but I don't know how to take pictures of those as they are all washed out. Hopefully you can see the issue? Please comment. Is this wrong, or defective? Should I send it back? Obviously at a long distance it probably would not be an issue but I'm going to be using this mostly in my apartment. Appreciate opinions here, thank you kindly.



Could you take a picture of the hotspot in moonlight mode, about 4-5 inches from the wall so you can see the donut effect from the LED? That might give a slightly better picture to show the issue, but yeah definitely looks like it's off center. I'd exchange it, would bother any owner of the light. The quality control from Olight seems to be a bit lacking lately.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 22, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

The bezel is easy to tighten or loosen, warm up head with light on high for a few minutes, twist bezel.
I'm just thinking yours is loose and shifted, maybe worth a shot before sending back in, or talk to dealer, then attempt with their blessings?


----------



## saypat (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Well, I got brave, for me anyway, and took the bezel off, and the lens and reflector, and this is what I have:




[/URL][/IMG]

does this look alright? Should it be missing a screw? That brown plate, (is that an MPCB or something), can be moved around easily with a lil screwdriver! Won't that affect the beam? I've played at it and the spill is better but I don't feel confident about it staying in place :laughing: Doesn't make any sense to me why they wouldn't secure that plate with a 2nd screw so this problem would be avoided. Kind of fun tinkering. What are those extra wires for?
This is a really cool light! I like it a lot. Whatever mode you select with the side switch, when turned off, is saved to memory and accessed by one click on the rear switch.

I'm going to see if the seller will compensate me in any way to keep the light 'as is.' Maybe a few extra cells or something. Doesn't hurt to ask.

... more to come

pat


----------



## Techie408 (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Pictures to come later


----------



## kj2 (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

A picture with the reflector would show immediately, if the led is off center. They should use two screws, IMO.


----------



## RemcoM (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



CelticCross74 said:


> Some M3X UT goodness
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have compared your M3X UT with your cars HIGHbeams?

Send me a PM, so we can talk about it there

Hope it will be more intense, than the highbeams.

Remco


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Interesting SayPat.
Let us know what dealer says?


----------



## radioactive_man (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

I took my M3XS-UT out for a drive yesterday. I would say that the upper extreme limit of the real world effective range is about 750 meters. I lit up a grey building at that distance and the result was discernible to the naked eye, but just barely. I shone the beam across a field with some dust in the air, which meant that there was a lot of backscattering of light and the beam was even more visible than usual. This made it harder to see the target and I often find myself having this problem with this kind of light. Holding it above my head helped.

I also tried shining the light across a lake. The tree line about 700 meters away was reasonably visible but the intensity was so low that you wouldn't be able to see a person at that distance.

If you use a pair of big binoculars or a good scope, I have no doubt that this thing will let you see things at 1+ km.

I always divide the ANSI FL-1 effective range by 2. This gives me the range at which the light intensity has decreased to 1 lux. At this intensity you are able to see a reasonable amount of detail and I find it to be a useful conservative estimate of the real world effective range.


----------



## uofaengr (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

I'm wondering the same above also about effective ranges. I have a M2Xvn with XP-L HI 5000K and boosted using DriverVN2 so the output should be on par at minimum with the M3X Javelot and I've estimated between 1200-1400 lumens on turbo with mine. My previous throwiest light is my Surefire P2X Fury lol. 

Anyways I finally got out to some decent distance with it and verified with a rangefinder distances of roughly 400 and 500 meters (max distance I had). Trees and houses at 400m were lit quite well. Then at ~500m, I don't know if it's because of particles in the air combined with the piercing brightness of the beam, it was hard for me to discern much at that distance. Maybe if there was something of a light color or reflective at 500m it'd been easier to see, but there was only trees. I will have to try again with a scope or binoculars and see how far I can actually see, maybe use a tripod and stand to the side of the beam, but I'm tending to agree with the post above that it's probably best to divide the manufacturer spec in half for throw as what you can reasonably see.


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



radioactive_man said:


> I took my M3XS-UT out for a drive yesterday. I would say that the upper extreme limit of the real world effective range is about 750 meters. I lit up a grey building at that distance and the result was discernible to the naked eye, but just barely. I shone the beam across a field with some dust in the air, which meant that there was a lot of backscattering of light and the beam was even more visible than usual. This made it harder to see the target and I often find myself having this problem with this kind of light. Holding it above my head helped.
> 
> I also tried shining the light across a lake. The tree line about 700 meters away was reasonably visible but the intensity was so low that you wouldn't be able to see a person at that distance.
> 
> ...



If you want range-throw, then buy a Nitecore TM36, or a TK61vn, with 700 kcd, then you will reach visibly 1000 meters with ease.

That is awesome-fantastic..a light, that hits 1000 meters with ease.

A friend of mine, has a M3X UT, and is very dissapiointed, his light, who olight claims, to reach 1000 meters, could not even reach 500 meters...like my M2X UT, even the M3X UT, cannot even reach a tree of 500 meters distance....but that of the M3X, is my friends measure...if he is right, then its a extremely dissapointing light...even my 96 kcd fenix TK75, can reach the tree at 500 meters...visibly...which the M2X, and M3X UT, clearly cannot.

Fenix TK75, with 96 kcd, does reach 500 meter with ease, while the M2X UT, with 160 kcd, and the M3X UT, with claimed )but not true...250 kcd, cannot reach 500 meters at all.....very VERY strange.

I have ordered mine M3X UT and hopes, that it is clearly more intense than my M2X UT.


----------



## uofaengr (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



RemcoM said:


> If you want range-throw, then buy a Nitecore TM36, or a TK61vn, with 700 kcd, then you will reach visibly 1000 meters with ease.
> 
> That is awesome-fantastic..a light, that hits 1000 meters with ease.
> 
> ...


I'm eager to hear your thoughts when you get your M3X Javelot. I'm going to give my M2Xvn another shot and try again as I do not have the best eyes. I was expecting to be scorching the trees at 500m with intense light, and it's just not what I saw...at least on that night.


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



uofaengr said:


> I'm eager to hear your thoughts when you get your M3X Javelot. I'm going to give my M2Xvn another shot and try again as I do not have the best eyes. I was expecting to be scorching the trees at 500m with intense light, and it's just not what I saw...at least on that night.



Yes, the M2X UT, is highly dissapointing.......does not even reach 400 meters....i have mount it on my bicycle, to have a nice bikelight.

Hope the M3x Does better. If not, then i get a TK61vn, or a Lemax LX40 HID spotlight, with a range of more than 2 kilometres.

Or a maxabeam HID.


----------



## uofaengr (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

It would be nice if reviewers on YouTube, when testing these throwers, would do a review outside of their backyard and actually test and verify actual long range distances. I might have missed those, but I don't remember any. The TK61vn and TK75vn look appealing, but not really sure of the differences and have been avoiding the multicell lights to this point.


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Kj2, and others,

If you have a Fenix TK61, and a Olight M2X UT also, what will be the difference in intensity, with the M3X UT?

Hope the M3X UT, is clearly more intense?


----------



## kj2 (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

My M3XS is more intense than the TK61 I'd. Have sold my TK61, since I've the M3XS. My TK61 did have a beautiful white tint, which my M3XS doesn't have. The M2X is the smaller brother, and will not out throw the other two. Like compact? Go for the M2X. Can carry bigger, the M3XS is the way to go. Also the battery compartment of the TK61 is too big to hold comfortably IMO.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



kj2 said:


> My M3XS is more intense than the TK61 I'd. Have sold my TK61, since I've the M3XS. My TK61 did have a beautiful white tint, which my M3XS doesn't have. The M2X is the smaller brother, and will not out throw the other two. Like compact? Go for the M2X. Can carry bigger, the M3XS is the way to go. Also the battery compartment of the TK61 is too big to hold comfortably IMO.



I'm liking smaller, thrower lights now. 1x18650 that can reach out close to some 3x and 4x18650 lights is lighter, smaller, easier to hold, and cheaper/easier dealing with one cell. I was tempted in this M3X but went with the Eagletac M30LC2 XPL-HI so I can run with just one cell. I really like the intense beam it puts out.


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



kj2 said:


> My M3XS is more intense than the TK61 I'd. Have sold my TK61, since I've the M3XS. My TK61 did have a beautiful white tint, which my M3XS doesn't have. The M2X is the smaller brother, and will not out throw the other two. Like compact? Go for the M2X. Can carry bigger, the M3XS is the way to go. Also the battery compartment of the TK61 is too big to hold comfortably IMO.




You sais also, that the M3X UT is clearly more intense than the M2X UT?

Hope thats true.....160 kcd, against 250 kcd, of the M3X UT.

Can i see a difference, when you shine them both against a white wall?

I think, its almost the same intensity with your Olight SR52vn?

Also compared?


----------



## kj2 (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



RemcoM said:


> You sais also, that the M3X UT is clearly more intense than the M2X UT?
> 
> Hope thats true.....160 kcd, against 250 kcd, of the M3X UT.
> 
> ...



I notice the difference in intensity between the M2X and M3XS.
If you can see the difference, depends on your own seeing.
My SR52vn is slightly intenser than my M3XS but not by much.


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



kj2 said:


> I notice the difference in intensity between the M2X and M3XS.
> If you can see the difference, depends on your own seeing.
> My SR52vn is slightly intenser than my M3XS but not by much.



Can i take the M3X outside in the heavy rain, without problems?

What intensity does the strobe has, in comparison with the m2X? I mean, what frequency?

How come, that the Xpl led, inside the M3X UT, is smaller than the Led, inside the M2X?


----------



## kj2 (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



RemcoM said:


> Can i take the M3X outside in the heavy rain, without problems?
> 
> What intensity does the strobe has, in comparison with the m2X? I mean, what frequency?
> 
> How come, that the Xpl led, inside the M3X UT, is smaller than the Led, inside the M2X?



It's IPX8 waterproof rated.

Strobe is in the highest output mode and for what I know it's about 15-17Hz, but don't quote me on that.

The M2X uses a custom dedomed XM-L2 led and not a XP-L led.


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



kj2 said:


> It's IPX8 waterproof rated.
> 
> Strobe is in the highest output mode and for what I know it's about 15-17Hz, but don't quote me on that.
> 
> The M2X uses a custom dedomed XM-L2 led and not a XP-L led.



Sorry for going a bit offtopic, but does your Olight SR52vn, still shine at its highest intensity?

Still no noticeably intensityloss........because a led gets older.

Does a strobe of 250 kcd attracks attention of people, when i turn it on in urban area?

People do think, its me, i think...me with my flashlight....but 250 kcd is a bit high, to use in urban area, i think? He he!


----------



## kj2 (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



RemcoM said:


> Sorry for going a bit offtopic, but does your Olight SR52vn, still shine at its highest intensity?
> Still no noticeably intensityloss........because a led gets older.
> Does a strobe of 250 kcd attracks attention of people, when i turn it on in urban area?
> People do think, its me, i think...me with my flashlight....but 250 kcd is a bit high, to use in urban area, i think? He he!


Have no equipment to measure that, so can't tell. Still looks the same. 
They'll notice. Use high power and high intense flashlights in a safe manner.


----------



## uofaengr (Oct 16, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> I'm wondering the same above also about effective ranges. I have a M2Xvn with XP-L HI 5000K and boosted using DriverVN2 so the output should be on par at minimum with the M3X Javelot and I've estimated between 1200-1400 lumens on turbo with mine. My previous throwiest light is my Surefire P2X Fury lol.
> 
> Anyways I finally got out to some decent distance with it and verified with a rangefinder distances of roughly 400 and 500 meters (max distance I had). Trees and houses at 400m were lit quite well. Then at ~500m, I don't know if it's because of particles in the air combined with the piercing brightness of the beam, it was hard for me to discern much at that distance. Maybe if there was something of a light color or reflective at 500m it'd been easier to see, but there was only trees. I will have to try again with a scope or binoculars and see how far I can actually see, maybe use a tripod and stand to the side of the beam, but I'm tending to agree with the post above that it's probably best to divide the manufacturer spec in half for throw as what you can reasonably see.



I need to correct my own post. Using Google maps, I measured the distance to the trees I assumed to be 500m since I couldn't get a good reading with the rangefinder, and it was actually a little over 700m [emoji15]. My landmark at 200yd that I thought was basically halfway was not so much lol. Wish I'd known about the measure tool in Google maps earlier haha. 

At work tonight, I brought the M2Xvn along to see if I could sneak around and light up some distance. I found a spot in a dark parking lot and shined the light to the very top of a 750ft tall stack that stood out quite well (the top portion is painted light gray). Using Google maps to measure and some trig, it turns out the top of the stack was ~560m away. Not bad... But I will try to find some longer distances.

Edit: I was able to get out to about 715m. It was harder to tell because of the ambient light around the stack, but I could see it and this was with a fair amount of light pollution around the plant in general. Beyond 750m is going to be a stretch, but I will try. It'd be nice to get somewhere that's completely dark though.


----------



## pvsampson (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



RemcoM said:


> You sais also, that the M3X UT is clearly more intense than the M2X UT?
> 
> Hope thats true.....160 kcd, against 250 kcd, of the M3X UT.
> 
> Can i see a difference, when you shine them both against a white wall?



Definite difference on a white wall and the M3XS has a tighter cooler hotspot.The M3Xs is the brighter light,and has more maximum throw range by at least 150 metres,and the Olight specs on throw are low in my experience.

At distance of 600 mtrs the M3XS is CLEARLY outshining the M2X,at 900 mtrs the M2X is about at it's limit where the M3XS still has quite a bit of "grunt" left. I can definitely tell if there was a person at 1000 mtrs with the M3XS.


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Yes, so is mine,

Received yesterday my Olight M3X UT Javelot,

And its just the opposite of my M2X UT......very OVERpowered (which i very like offcourse) ,i think between 300 and 400 kcd.

I was te very lucky one, to receive a extremely overpowered one....like Vinh has, it dedomed/modded.

Shined it against a wall, and the M2X, was nearly completely washed out, with its hotspot...so intense is my M3X........the hotspot really hurts the eyes.

It even outthrows/shines my nitecore TM36, with alot brighter hotspot for the M3X UT.

Its the complete opposite of my M2X, my m2X, is just Extremely underpowered, with only 120 plus kcd.

But........some few negative things, almost everything is positive with this light.....moonmode..everything.

But, the puch...on off button, feels very weak/sloppy, and the hotspot is smaller than i had expected....but its a pure monsterthrower.

Go test it, outside when it is good weather.

Its my farthest throwing light, i actually have.

Sort TK61vn like.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Would like to see a comparison between your M2X and M3XS. You're saying one is "under-powered" and the your M3XS is "overpowered".
A comparison photo would be nice, so I can check if there is a big difference compared with my samples.


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



kj2 said:


> Would like to see a comparison between your M2X and M3XS. You're saying one is "under-powered" and the your M3XS is "overpowered".
> A comparison photo would be nice, so I can check if there is a big difference compared with my samples.



I try, in the next days.

Yes, its a monster of a light...a small monster.....that it outshines/more intense, than my Nitecore TM36, is a big surprise.

Beam is easily visible outside, during afternoon...but i will test, more later..firstly, i want fully loaden batteries.

But the hotspot is very smal, isnt it, in comparison, to my M2X...but thats good....real monsterthrowers, need small hotspots.

Its like an underpowered TK61vn...but an overpowered M3X he he!


----------



## scs (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



pvsampson said:


> Definite difference on a white wall and the M3XS has a tighter cooler hotspot.The M3Xs is the brighter light,and has more maximum throw range by at least 150 metres,and the Olight specs on throw are low in my experience.
> 
> At distance of 600 mtrs the M3XS is CLEARLY outshining the M2X,at 900 mtrs the M2X is about at it's limit where the M3XS still has quite a bit of "grunt" left. I can definitely tell if there was a person at 1000 mtrs with the M3XS.



Folks familiar with ranging with mils, please correct me if I'm wrong.
Assuming a person is 6 ft tall, at 1 km away, doesn't that represent 1.83 mils?
Assuming one's arm is about 2ft long, a person 6 ft tall would appear only 0.044 in tall @ one arm's length (or 2 ft) away.
0.044 in, that's less than 1/16 of an inch!
I don't think I can identify the outline of a person with confidence 1 km away in broad daylight with perfect visibility.


----------



## pvsampson (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



scs said:


> Folks familiar with ranging with mils, please correct me if I'm wrong.
> Assuming a person is 6 ft tall, at 1 km away, doesn't that represent 1.83 mils?
> Assuming one's arm is about 2ft long, a person 6 ft tall would appear only 0.044 in tall @ one arm's length (or 2 ft) away.
> 0.044 in, that's less than 1/16 of an inch!
> I don't think I can identify the outline of a person with confidence 1 km away in broad daylight with perfect visibility.



I can ID ANY human at one kilometer in daylight,and at night with M3XS.It really isn't that far.


----------



## scs (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



pvsampson said:


> I can ID ANY human at one kilometer in daylight,and at night with M3XS.It really isn't that far.



I wish I had your vision.


----------



## uofaengr (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



scs said:


> I wish I had your vision.


True that.....


----------



## uofaengr (Oct 16, 2015)

Got out to probably the furthest distance I can get to while at work and not draw a ton of attention. Had 3 stacks all 750ft tall in front of me at varying distances. Was able to see the tops of the first two at calculated 450m and 670m. The furthest was calculated at 850m and I couldn't tell any light hitting it though there was some ambient light already hitting it. Confirmed 700m last night so 750m might be the very top of its range. One of these days I'll go to a flat field with a kilometer to work with and place some targets to verify. 

Again this is an M2Xvn with XP-L HI 5000K and driven at maybe 5A so should be closer on par with the M3X-UT so that's why I'm posting this here. Would be eager to hear anyone's max distance with an M2Xvn with XP-G2 PDTc.

And if someone is seeing 900m with a stock M2X at only 160kcd, then they must have some kind of vision lol.


----------



## druidmars (Oct 17, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> .
> 
> And if someone is seeing 900m with a stock M2X at only 160kcd, then they must have some kind of vision lol.



Perhaps an EVO from Heroes Reborn?  I couldn't resist


----------



## pvsampson (Oct 17, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> And if someone is seeing 900m with a stock M2X at only 160kcd, then they must have some kind of vision lol.



This is what I stated..."at 900 mtrs the M2X is about at it's limit".

Didn't say anything about seeing anything at that distance.

In reference to how big a person looks at 1000 metres,they are small.But one can tell there is a person moving around,versus,say,a kangaroo or a cow.I have spent the vast majority of my 50 years on this planet living in the bush.I can see a person at 1km.It is not a matter of looking at what is there,but a matter of what is not usually there.When one is familiar with ones environment,anything that is not usually in that environment tends to stick out,and humans have a distinctive shape and method of locomotion.Pretty easy to spot someone at a distance.


----------



## uofaengr (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Yes I would assume the M2X is at its limit at 900m since the factory rating is 810m which is likely overstated. 

I could probably see someone moving too at 1km...in broad daylight in a perfectly flat area with no obstructions. I don't think I have the eyes though to see it with a fraction of a lux or essentially moonlight.


----------



## pvsampson (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Ok.All good.

But at one kilometre distance I wasn't mentioning anything about the M2X. The M3XS WILL light at that distance.I've done it and have seen and identified cattle moving.Pretty simple statement,pretty simple to understand.


----------



## uofaengr (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Ok good thanks for simplifying...some of us have very simple minds here. Glad it's working out for you. What tools did you use to verify this distance?


----------



## pvsampson (Oct 17, 2015)

Actually,here is how I measure the distance.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ht-for-today&p=4743566&viewfull=1#post4743566

Any more questions Vinh boy?


----------



## uofaengr (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Ugh, not going to engage...but lighten up, Francis. It's a flashlight. 

So how about these Olights huh? Who's ready for an M4X? [emoji1]


----------



## Mike81 (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Got this today. What a great light cannon it is!

Nice hotspot and very usable spill.

I'll have to do some beamshots and few in the studio. Thank god it's October and there's dark enough to take those beamshots early evening.


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 20, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> Got out to probably the furthest distance I can get to while at work and not draw a ton of attention. Had 3 stacks all 750ft tall in front of me at varying distances. Was able to see the tops of the first two at calculated 450m and 670m. The furthest was calculated at 850m and I couldn't tell any light hitting it though there was some ambient light already hitting it. Confirmed 700m last night so 750m might be the very top of its range. One of these days I'll go to a flat field with a kilometer to work with and place some targets to verify.
> 
> Again this is an M2Xvn with XP-L HI 5000K and driven at maybe 5A so should be closer on par with the M3X-UT so that's why I'm posting this here. Would be eager to hear anyone's max distance with an M2Xvn with XP-G2 PDTc.
> 
> And if someone is seeing 900m with a stock M2X at only 160kcd, then they must have some kind of vision lol.



I cannot even reach a tree, with my underpowered M2X, at 500 meters away, while my new M3X UT, DOES reach 500 meters easily, and further...just barely..but lit up...a house at 1000 meters.

Its a bit more intense than my nitecore TM36.

So, im pretty happy, with the new M3X UT.

I think it throws as far as the TK75vnkt.


----------



## uofaengr (Oct 20, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> I cannot even reach a tree, with my underpowered M2X, at 500 meters away, while my new M3X UT, DOES reach 500 meters easily, and further...just barely..but lit up...a house at 1000 meters.
> 
> Its a bit more intense than my nitecore TM36.
> 
> ...


That is great to hear. Wanted a M3X for the longest time, but really wanted a single 18650 format rather than having to invest in 18500s. Also learned that the M3X has just a slightly deeper reflector than the M2X which should help it out with distance. My TK61vn will be here tomorrow which will be my new throw king.


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi all,

1 Can i restore maximum kcd-intensity, when after some minutes, on high, the M3X UT, lost intensity-lumens......i turn it off, and on again=

The batteries are nearly still full then, i think.

2 Its nice, that it has a moonmode.

Where do you use the moonmode for.

Last evening, i showed my M3X UT, to somebody...turned it on, on moonmode, and all he said, was...so....thats a bright flashlight!

But then, i said, that that was only the lowest mode....then pumped it up to high, and he was speechless...totally wowed-blown away.

Ha ha!


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 21, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Still has that wow factor.
Love my Javelot for a two cell light smaller then some old Maglite, it shocks noobs.
I like lighting up stuff in daylight with it for laugh.


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

I have a question,

Can i restore the maximumintensity, of the M3X UT,

after the intensity drops after some minutes on turbo, and then turn it off, and on again.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



RemcoM said:


> I have a question,
> Can i restore the maximumintensity, of the M3X UT,
> after the intensity drops after some minutes on turbo, and then turn it off, and on again.


If the batteries can provide enough power, then yes.


----------



## Jiri (Jan 7, 2016)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Ok guys, I am DONE with Olight flashlights for this decade. :thumbsdow I recieved my piece of Olight M3XS-UT today. And... moonlight mode and strobe mode is not working at all. I have got only 3 modes working. When I push the side sitch to get in to Strobe only thing I get from a flashlight is the high -steady- mode. I have tried anything that can be done by regular user to solve the problem, but nothing helped. I must say the quality check of Olight manufacture SUCKS!!!  Reminds me of some cheap chinese manufacture products. Such a -not exactly cheap- flashlight and first thing I can do with it after purchase is to send it back and claim warranty repair.  

I have 67 lights from Fenix company and never had a single problem with any of them. 

Few months ago I also measured a runtime of moonlight mode on S1, and it was not any close to specified *up to 15 days* of runtime. Maybe if I used two spare batteries during the test. 

Well, the most important thing is that IT DOES TAILSTAND, right?!? :ironic:

No more Olight's for me. Thank you!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 7, 2016)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

wow that sucks! It is also from my experience very unlike Olight to pass a defective light. My M3XS-UT works perfectly and does indeed tailstand. I feel for you as since youre in Europe your light will go back to Olights Chinese warranty dept. Here in the US Olight has set up its US HQ/warranty repair center in Georgia cutting turn around time for warranty repair in half. But this new US HQ just opened up and they admit that they are swamped with repairs. Current turn around time for the US office is a month or more. I imagine you may be looking at 8-10 weeks turn around time for the Chinese branch of Olight. Keep us posted...


----------



## Olightworld (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Hello,

I am sorry to hear about your light. Please keep in mind that we make thousands of flashlights and it is possible that one can have issues. We are happy to replace your light if you send it to us or you can do an exchange with the dealer since we have a 30 day return/exchange policy. If you would like to get it replaced with us directly, please send an email to [email protected] and we can take care of you today. 



Jiri said:


> Ok guys, I am DONE with Olight flashlights for this decade. :thumbsdow I recieved my piece of Olight M3XS-UT today. And... moonlight mode and strobe mode is not working at all. I have got only 3 modes working. When I push the side sitch to get in to Strobe only thing I get from a flashlight is the high -steady- mode. I have tried anything that can be done by regular user to solve the problem, but nothing helped. I must say the quality check of Olight manufacture SUCKS!!!  Reminds me of some cheap chinese manufacture products. Such a -not exactly cheap- flashlight and first thing I can do with it after purchase is to send it back and claim warranty repair.
> 
> I have 67 lights from Fenix company and never had a single problem with any of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## firsttothescene (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Any advantage besides increased run time using 2-18650's vs 3-cr123s? Output increase?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Output remains the same, because it's regulated.


----------



## firsttothescene (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



kj2 said:


> Output remains the same, because it's regulated.


OK, thanks.


----------



## Theodore41 (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

I have two Olights. One SR52-UT and a M1X Striker,some months now,and they are, as it should,very good,out of the box.


----------



## firsttothescene (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

I had recently purchased this light from olight.org. Does anybody know if this is actually olight (meaning same as olight.com) ? I saw a comment somewhere else saying they almost got me (olight.org), meaning that person almost ordered from them. I got my light, direct from china, in a very timely manner.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 30, 2016)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Have never heard from that website.


----------



## bdogps (Jul 30, 2016)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



firsttothescene said:


> I had recently purchased this light from olight.org. Does anybody know if this is actually olight (meaning same as olight.com) ? I saw a comment somewhere else saying they almost got me (olight.org), meaning that person almost ordered from them. I got my light, direct from china, in a very timely manner.



Hey Mate,

The official Olight site is Olightworld.com I have never heard of Olight.org


----------



## firsttothescene (Jul 30, 2016)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

I got the m3x for 119, and another s1 for $32. Shipped for free from China to Wisconsin


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 30, 2016)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

They also sell out of Smyrna Georgia.


----------



## firsttothescene (Jul 30, 2016)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



CelticCross74 said:


> They also sell out of Smyrna Georgia.



OK, I just don't know if they are the same company.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 1, 2016)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

When it comes to Olight I only buy from GoingGear.com because Olight USA is literally right next door to GG and Olightworld.com


----------



## firsttothescene (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



CelticCross74 said:


> When it comes to Olight I only buy from GoingGear.com because Olight USA is literally right next door to GG and Olightworld.com


That's cool. Apparently olight.org is just the China based website of olightworld.com. Quite a few lights are on sale at that site.


----------



## vadimax (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

*Their return address is:

3F TYJ Xi Xiang Bao An
Shen Zhen 518000 Guang Dong
China

It that a real Olight address?

And, BTW, Olightworld.com has a strange header in its web page: "ONLINE ORDERING FOR NORTH AMERICAN CUSTOMERS ONLY". Peculiar interpretation of the word "world" *


----------



## bdogps (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



vadimax said:


> *Their return address is:
> 
> 3F TYJ Xi Xiang Bao An
> Shen Zhen 518000 Guang Dong
> ...



I private message Olightworld in regards to Olight.org and they told me that this website is not authorised to sell their products and to stay away.


----------



## firsttothescene (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

Well I purchased 2 lights there at a good price. Quick shipping and perfect condition.


----------



## Theodore41 (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

I am confused,because I have seen ads,writing Olight M3XS-UT Javelot,and others,writing Olight M3X-UT Javelot.Is there a mistake,or they are different lights?


----------



## kj2 (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*



Theodore41 said:


> I am confused,because I have seen ads,writing Olight M3XS-UT Javelot,and others,writing Olight M3X-UT Javelot.Is there a mistake,or they are different lights?


M3X had a XM-L(2) and M3XS-UT is the successor. Names look very similar so think some typos happen.


----------



## Theodore41 (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: *NEW* Olight M3XS-UT Javelot*

OK thx.


----------

